# Dead Celebs - 2005



## Mark

Some Celebrities who Died in the year 2005

I'll try to keep this edited list primarily genre-oriented but feel free to add others in subsequent posts...

Shirley Chisholm 1 January

Robert Fortier (I) 1 January

Teresa Blake (III) 2 January

C.M. Pennington-Richards 2 January

Barbara Pilavin 2 January

Frank Kelly Freas 2 January

Warren J. Kemmerling 3 January

Robert Gottschall 3 January

Rand Hopkins 3 January

Will Eisner 3 January

Humphrey Carpenter 4 January

Mark Wallace (VI) 4 January

Humphrey Carpenter 4 January

Badja Djola 8 January

Gonzalo Gavira (I) 9 January

Joséphine-Charlotte Grandduchess of Luxemburg 10 January

Bunty Webb 10 January

Timothy Jecko 11 January

Amrish Puri 12 January

Sal Pacino 12 January

D. G. K. Goldberg 14 January

Ruth Warrick 15 January

Clark Darlton 15 January

Dan Lee (I) 15 January

Virginia Mayo 17 January

Lamont Bentley 18 January

Parveen Babi 20 January

Thomas Wilde 22 January

Johnny Carson 23 January

Philip DeGuere 24 January

Philip Johnson 25 January

Josie MacAvin 26 January

Jonathan Welsh 27 January

Paul A. Partain 27 January

Jim Capaldi 28 January

Joan Tompkins 29 January

Tricia Goken 29 January

Ephraim Kishon 29 January

Ron Feinberg 29 January

Coley Wallace 30 January

Malcolm Hardee 31 January

John Vernon (I) 1 February

Max Schmeling 2 February

Ossie Davis 4 February

Claudia Wright 5 February

John Patterson (III) 7 February

Keith Knudsen 8 February

Jimmy Smith (I) 8 February

Richard Lupino 9 February

Jack Segal 10 February

Arthur Miller (I) 10 February

Jack L. Chalker 11 February

Stan Richards 11 February

Brian Kelly (I) 12 February

Dick Weber (III) 13 February

H.B. Newton 13 February

Teófilo Calle 13 February

Otto Plaschkes 14 February

Sonya Dorman Hess 14 February

Marcello Viotti 16 February

Nicole DeHuff 16 February

F.M. Busby 17 February

Dan O'Herlihy 17 February

Peter Foy 17 February

Kihachi Okamoto 19 February

Tien Miao 19 February

Sandra Dee (I) 20 February

John Raitt 20 February

Hunter S. Thompson 20 February

G. Cabrera Infante 21 February

Don Higgins (I) 21 February

Mary Ethel Gregory 22 February

Heath Lamberts 22 February

Trude Rittman 22 February

Zdzislaw Beksinski 22 February

Eun-ju Lee (II) 22 February

Simone Simon (I) 22 February

Edward Patten 25 February

Noboru Sugimura 25 February

Pam Carter (I) 28 February

Chris Curtis (II) 28 February

Barry Stigler 1 March

Walter H. Halloran 1 March

Martin Denny 2 March

Guylaine St-Onge 3 March

Hans Bethe 5 March

Vance Gerry 5 March

Teresa Wright 6 March

Sandy Ward 6 March

John Box 7 March

Debra Hill (I) 7 March

Willis Hall 7 March

William Murray (I) 9 March

Chris LeDoux 9 March

Sheila Gish 9 March

Danny Joe Brown 10 March

Dave Allen (VI) 10 March

Karen Wynn Fonstad 11 March

Glen Davis 12 March

Doran William Cannon 12 March

Jason Evers 13 March

Hal Seeger (I) 13 March

Tom Dillon (II) 14 March

Douglas Forsmith 15 March

Don Durant 15 March

Anthony George (I) 16 March

Andre Norton 17 March

George F. Kennan  17 March

John DeLorean 19 March

Warner E. Leighton 20 March

Barney Martin (I) 21 March

Gemini Ganesan 21 March

Bobby Short 21 March

David Kossoff 23 March

Paul Henning (I) 25 March

Melanie Bell 25 March

Paul Hester 26 March

Anton Rupprecht 27 March

Ahmed Zaki 27 March

Robin Spry 28 March

Dave Freeman (I) 28 March

Johnnie L. Cochran Jr 29 March

Mitch Hedberg 30 March

Hideaki Sekiguchi 31 March

Miroslav Belovic 31 March

Frank Perdue 1 April

Jack Keller 1 April

Pope John Paul II 2 April

Edgar Bronfman Sr 4 April

Debralee Scott 5 April

Saul Bellow 5 April

Dale Messick 5 April

Prince Rainier of Monaco 6 April

Yoshitaro Nomura 8 April

Onna White 8 April

William A. Pancake Jr 9 April

Jacques Ferrière 9 April

André François 10 April

John Brosnan (I) 11 April

Johnny Lattanzio 11 April

John Bennett (I) 11 April

Samantha Grismore (Downing) 12 April

Joe Barone 12 April

Philip Pavia 123 April

Johnnie Johnson (I) 13 April

Margaretta Scott 15 April

Kay Walsh 16 April

Eric Gelman 17 April

Ryan Effner 18 April

George P. Cosmatos 19 April

Jerry Moss (I) 20 April

John Sarkisian 20 April

Philip Morrison 22 April

Norman Bird 22 April

Robert Farnon 23 April

John Mills (I) 23 April

John Dodds (II) 24 April

Bruce Campbell (IV) 24 April

Jack Gleason (I) 24 April

Mason Adams 26 April

Hasil Adkins 26 April

Inday Ba 26 April

Robert J. Schiffer 26 April

Red Horner 27 April

Chris Candido 28 April

Charles Schulthies 28 April

Ed Friedman (I) 29 April

Sherman Loudermilk 30 April

Edward T. McAvoy 4 May

David H. Hackworth  May

Elisabeth Fraser 5 May

Herbert Sargent (I) 6 May

Joe Grant 6 May

Chris Kreski 9 May

Stanley H. Silverman 9 May

Jerry Luthart 12 May

Zoila Conan 12 May

Brian Wesley Green 12 May

J. Craig Morrison 13 May

Ed Kelleher 14 May

Michael Carson 14 May

Professor Rees Davies 16 May

Vince Viverito 16 May

Frank Gorshin 17 May

Henry Corden 19 May

J.D. Cannon 20 May

Stephen Elliott 21 May

Howard Morris 21 May

Thurl Ravenscroft 22 May

Cicely Paget-Bowman 23 May

Ruth Laredo 25 May

Sunil Dutt 25 May

Ismail Merchant 25 May

Domenic "Donnie" Troiano 25 May

Graham Kennedy 25 May

Eddie Albert 26 May

Fay Godwin 27 May

Dan Sales 27 May

Jean Négroni 28 May

Oscar Brown Jr 29 May

Antonio Colonnello 30 May

Jaime Mendoza-Nava 31 May

Geoffrey Toone 1 June

Leon Askin 3 June

Kurt Graunke 5 June

Anne Bancroft 6 June

Dana Elcar 6 June

Ed Bishop (I) 8 June

Ron Randell 11 June

Robert Clarke (I) 11 June

Robert McCann 12 June

Jonathan Adams (I) 13 June

Lane Smith (I) 13 June

David Diamond (I) 13 June

Robie Lester 14 June

Alex McAvoy 16 June

Samuel Roeca 17 June

Basil Kirchin 18 June

Patrick Reynolds (I) 20 June

William D. Parrish 20 June

Richard Sperber 22 June

Imogen Claire 24 June

Eddie Smith (I) 24 June

Jack Kosslyn 24 June

Paul Winchell 24 June

John Fiedler (I) 25 June

Chet Helms 25 June

Grete Sultan 27 June

Shelby Foote 27 June

Guy Thomajan 28 June

Rowland B. Wilson 28 June

Bruce Malmuth 29 June

Christopher Fry (I) 30 June

Arvo Ojala 1 July

Renaldo Benson 1 July

Luther Vandross 1 July

Ernest Lehman 2 July

Norm Prescott 2 July

Robert L. Anderson 3 July

Harrison Young 3 July

Gaylord Nelson 3 July

John Seitz 4 July

Hank Stram 4 July

June Haver 4 July

Big Al Downing 4 July

Chris Bunch 4 July

Ray Davis (III) 5 July

L. Patrick Gray 6 July

Jim Haskins 6 July

Evan Hunter 6 July

Jocelyn Rickards 7 July

Kevin Hagen 9 July

Abe Hirschfeld 9 July

Byron Preiss 9 July

Derek Aylward 10 July

Richard Eastham 10 July

Freddy Soto 10 July

Claude Simon 10 July

Shinya Hashimoto 11 July

Frances Langford 11 July

Gretchen Franklin 11 July

Alan Barry 13 July

Joe Harnell 14 July

Geraldine Fitzgerald 17 July

Jim Aparo 19 July

William C. Westmoreland 18 July

Alain Bombard 19 July

Edward Bunker 19 July

James Doohan 20 July

Long John Baldry 21 July

Lord Alfred Hayes 21 July

Viktor Berkovsky 22 July

Hubert Fröhlich 22 July

Eugene Record 22 July

George Wallace 22 July

Myron Floren 23 July

Fintan Meyler 23 July

Catherine Woolley 23 July

Ford Rainey 25 July

Ray Crist 25 July

Alexander Golitzen 26 July

Peter Seabourne 27 July

Betty Astell 27 July

Danny Simon 27 July

Robert Wright 27 July

Lou Pitoscia 28 July

Gary Belkin 28 July

Al McKibbon 29 July

Hildegarde 29 July

Pat McCormick 29 July

Michael Stone (II) 29 July

John Garang 1 August

King Fahd 1 August

Terry Carr (I) 1 August

Candida Conery 1 August

John Gower 1 August

Loulie Jean Norman 2 August

Mary Dees 4 August

David Tomblin 4 August

Ileen Getz 4 August

Little Milton Campbell 4 August

Paul Bettis 4 August

Angelina Estrada 5 August

Joe Goss 5 August

Ibrahim Ferrer 6 August

Peter Jennings (I) 7 August

Li-li Li 7 August

Mary Ingersoll 8 August

Barbara Bel Geddes 8 August

Ilse Werner 8 August

John H. Johnson 8 August

Judith Rossner 9 August

Sally Ann Richard 9 August

Joseph Scoren 9 August

Stanley DeSantis 9 August

Kay Tremblay 9 August

Emery "Detroit Junior" Williams Jr 9 August

Dorris Bowdon 9 August

Matthew McGrory 9 August

Jerry Stovin 10 August

Carl Harms 11 August

'Double Duty' Radcliffe 11 August

James Booth (I) 11 August

Manfred Korfmann 11 August

Jack Hinkle (II) 11 August

Peter Porteous 12 August

James Gavin 13 August

Herta Ware 15 August

William Corlett 16 August

Joe Ranft 16 August

Tonino Delli Colli 16 August

Meredith M. Nicholson (II) 18 August

Hal Frank 18 August

Mel Welles (I) 19 August

Wei Li 21 August

Robert Moog 21 August

Luc Ferrari 22 August

Brock Peters 23 August

Herbert Wright 24 August

Zhenqing Guo 24 August

Herb Goldstein 25 August

Terence Morgan (II) 25 August

Perry Lafferty 25 August

Ruth Hampton (I) 25 August

Lewis Morford 27 August

Denis "Piggy" D'Amour 27 August

George F. Simmons 29 August

Harold Kehoe 29 August

Mickey Scott (I) 30 August

Biao Fu 30 August

Marty Scully 30 August

Michael Sheard 31 August

Shelley Powell 31 August

Joseph Rotblat 31 August

R.L. Burnside 1 September

Joseph Berwick 1 September

Bob Denver 2 September

Warren Thomas 2 September

William Rehnquist 3 September

Lloyd Avery II 4 September

Christopher Prins 8 September

Andre Blair 8 September

Eric Richards (I) 8 September

Manuel Duchesne Cuzán 10 September

Clarence 'Gatemouth' Brown 10 September

Bernelda Wheeler 11 September

Honey Bruce Friedman 12 September

Fritz Schilgen 12 September

Peter Barbour (I) 12 September

Ronald Leigh-Hunt 12 September

Malcolm Xerxes 13 September

Robert Wise (I) 14 September

Guy Green (I) 14 September

Henry Kaplan (I) 14 September

Sidney Luft 15 September

David Cleeve 16 September

Constance Moore 16 September

Walter Marsh 17 September

Joel Hirschhorn 18 September

Richard E. Cunha 18 September

John Bromfield 18 September

Willie Hutch 19 September

Franzi Groszmann 20 September

Gene Forrell 21 September

Michael Weir (I) 22 September

John Brabourne 22 September

Joseph Wolf 22 September

Teisho Arikawa 22 September

Gregg Martell 22 September

Roger Brierley 23 September

Tommy Bond (I) 24 September

Vivian Brunner 24 September

Denver Mattson 24 September

JoJo D'Amore 24 September

Burton Sharp 25 September

Don Adams (I) 25 September

Helen Cresswell 26 September

Jerry Juhl 26 September

Roger Tréville 27 September

Bruce Johnson (IV) 27 September

Constance Baker Motley 29 September

Sig Frohlich 30 September

Robert J. Hanson 1 October

David Case (VII) 1 October

Ken Norris (I) 1 October

Janet Adair (I) 1 October

Nipsey Russell 2 October

Hamilton Camp 2 October

August Wilson 2 October

Louis Garfinkle 3 October

Ronnie Barker 3 October

Don Arioli 4 October

Ray Bumatai 6 October

Charles Rocket 7 October

Devery Freeman 7 October

Ted Peshak 9 October

Louis Nye 9 October

Raju Patel (I) 9 October

Christopher Lynch (II) 10 October

Sergio Citti 11 October

Baker Knight 12 October

Patrick Kenney 14 October

Mildred Shay 15 October

Eugene 'Porky' Lee 16 October

John Larch 16 October

Elmer "Len" Dresslar, Jr. 16 October

Jin Ba 17 October

Franky "Captain Jack" Gee 17 October

John Hollis (I) 18 October

Bernard Carr (I) 18 October

Barney Kaelin 18 October

Stephen Katz (II) 18 October

Wolf Rilla 19 October

Shirley Horn 20 October

Tara Correa-McMullen 21 October

Reginald Lisowski 22 October

Tony Adams (I) 22 October

William Hootkins 23 October

Frank Wilson (II) 24 October

Rosa Parks 24 October

Barbara Keogh 25 October

Keith Arlin Parkinson 26 October

Angus McIntosh 26 October

Lloyd Bochner 29 October

Maurice Rosenfield 30 October

Mary Wimbush 31 October

Skitch Henderson 31 October

John "Beatz" Holohan 31 October

Michael Piller 1 November

Rick Rhodes (I) 2 November

Alfred Shaughnessy 2 November

Simone Grant (I) 2 November

Dolores Keator 2 November

Jean Carson (I) 2 November

Geoffrey Keen 3 November

Peter Johl 3 November

Simon Muntner 3 November

Hiro Takahashi 4 November

Sheree North 4 November

Milt Holland 4 November

Link Wray 5 November

John E. Rice 5 November

John Fowles 5 November

Derek Lamb 5 November

Francesco De Masi 6 November

The Great John L. 6 November

Stevan Larner 6 November

Minako Honda 6 November

Harry Thompson (I) 7 November

David Westheimer 8 November

Robert Flynn (II) 10 November

Pamela Duncan (I) 11 November

Keith Andes 11 November

Peter Drucker 11 November

Moustapha Akkad 11 November

Eddie Guerrero 13 November

Matthew Houbrick 14 November

Robert Tisch 15 November

Ruthie Robinson 15 November

Ralph Edwards (I) 16 November

Harold Stone (I) 18 November

Carolyn Kearney 18 November

John Timpson 19 November

Chris Whitley (I) 20 November

James King (IV) 20 November

David Austin 21 November

Takeo Yamashita 21 November

Souichiro Kawabata 22 November

Constance Cummings 23 November

Doug Blackie 24 November

Pat Morita 24 November

Wilson Waters Jr. 24 November

George Best (II) 25 November

Stan Berenstain 26 November

Jocelyn Brando 27 November

Marc Lawrence (I) 27 November

Jack Concannon 28 November

Jack Jozefson 28 November

Tony Meehan (I) 28 November

Wendie Jo Sperber 29 November

Macon McCalman 29 November

Mary Hayley Bell 1 December

Jack Colvin 1 December

Gregg Hoffman 4 December


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

*Frank Kelly Freas 1922-2005*

Frank Kelly Freas, 11 time eleven-time Hugo Award-winning illustrator, died on January 2, 2005. 
http://www.kellyfreas.com/frameset_default.htm


----------



## WayneLigon

Will Eisner passed away on January 3rd, 2005 at the age of 87 following quadruple bypass heart surgery.America's God of Comics will be sorely missed.


----------



## ragboy

*Kali Maaaaa! Amrish Puri is Dead*

http://film.guardian.co.uk/news/story/0,12589,1388662,00.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Passing...*

_StarTrek._com reports that actor *Robert Fortier,* who appeared in the Original Series episode "By Any Other Name" as Tomar, passed away on _New Year's Day_ at the age of 79.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Spanish Soprano Victoria De Los Angeles Dead at 81*

_Victoria de los Angeles_, one of the great Spanish opera voices of the 20th century, died in hospital overnight at the age of 81, Barcelona's Liceu opera house said on *Saturday*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Virginia Mayo dies at 84*

*Source:Guardian Unlimited Films*
Virginia Mayo, the stunning blonde actor at the centre of such classic 40s films as The Best Years Of Our Lives and White Heat, has died aged 84. She had been in declining health since battling pneumonia about a year ago. 

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'All My Children' star Ruth Warrick dies*

*Source:USA Today/People*
Ruth Warrick, the darling of the daytime soap opera _All My Children_ who launched her career in Orson Welles' classic _Citizen Kane,_ has died, ABC-TV said Monday. She was 88.

*In passing...* .


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actor Lamont Bentley Killed in Car Crash*

*Source:AIM TV/News*
Lamont Bentley, who was a regular in the 1990s sitcom ``Moesha'' and appeared frequently in television and movies, was killed in a car crash, his manager said Wednesday.

*In Passing*.


----------



## velm

*jerry orbach*

Actor Jerry Orbach, best known for his long-running role as New York police detective Lennie Briscoe on "Law & Order," has died. He was 69.


----------



## DaveStebbins

It's all over the news, but Johnny Carson passed away this morning, January 23rd. I remember watching The Tonight Show on and off for years, he was very witty and it always looked like he was having fun.

-Dave


----------



## Qlippoth

There aren't a great many celebrities I care about, but losing Johnny Carson really does suck. Not that he didn't live a full life and all, but for this old-grognard-who-grew-up-before-cable, Carson was an example of a respectable figure who had a great sense of humor and provided new opportunities for numerous other funny folks over the years. I've missed him since he retired, and I'll miss him still.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bollywood star Parveen Babi dies*

Bollywood actress Parveen Babi has been found dead at her home in Mumbai (Bombay). 

*In Passing*


----------



## thalmin

I will miss Johnny Carson, too. Late night TV hasn't been the same since he retired.
Good night, Johnny.


----------



## KnowTheToe

Johnny Carson, not only did he come from the golden age of television, but he helped create it.  God bless.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Carry On star Patsy Rowlands dies*

Actress Patsy Rowlands, known to millions for her roles in the Carry On films, has died at the age of 71.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Horror author D. G. K. Goldberg died on January 14, 2005. 

http://sfwa.org/news/kgoldberg.htm


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Traffic band member Capaldi dies*

Founding member of 1960s band Traffic Jim Capaldi had died of stomach cancer at the age of 60, his family announced on Friday. 

*In Passing*.


----------



## Krieg

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Founding member of 1960s band Traffic Jim Capaldi had died of stomach cancer at the age of 60, his family announced on Friday.
> 
> *In Passing*.





Fellow drummer & Rock & Roll Hall of Fame Member Spencer Dryden of Jefferson Airplane passed away on the 12th at the age of 66.

http://www.spencerdryden.com/articles/press_release/


----------



## Truth Seeker

Israel on Sunday mourned the passing of its premier satirist, Ephraim Kishon, whose biting wit shaped the national agenda of the formative years of the Jewish state and kept people laughing at the same time.
Kishon, who apparently suffered a heart attack, died in the shower at his home in Switzerland, his son, Rafi, said. He was 80. 

*In Passing*.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Founding member of 1960s band Traffic Jim Capaldi had died of stomach cancer at the age of 60, his family announced on Friday.




One of the best music jams I ever saw was in 1995 when Traffic opened up for the Grateful Dead at Giants Stadium in NJ. In the middle of Traffics set, Jerry Garcia, Mickey Hart, and Billy Kreutzmann came out and proceeded to rip out an unbelievable drum/guitar jam into the middle of Low Spark of High Heeled Boys into Light Up or Leave Me Alone. Jim was up there laughing and drumming as the members of the Dead brought an entirely new dimension to the Traffic songs.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Passing....*

From Variety Magazine.

Actor Badja D'jola, playwright, poet, musician and a historian. A african drummer and dancer at 56, passed away on Jan. 8.

Beverly Dennis, actress , 79, passed away on Jan. 20, fomerly blacklsited during the early 50's, she attended NYU and Columbia and became a pyschotherapist, moved to Beverly Hiills in 1977, to begin her pratice there. She continued to see clients in the film industry until November of last year.


----------



## Darrin Drader

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Johnny Carson, not only did he come from the golden age of television, but he helped create it. God bless.




What never ceases to amaze me is that in this day and age of youth first, Johnny Carson, Ed McMahon, and Doc Severenson were three of the oldest guys on TV. Nevertheless, people loved them, and they continued to watch them in record numbers. More importantly, the comedy remained fresh, relevant, and hillarious. Even though Johnny has been off the air for more years than I care to think about, he was one of the best entertainers ever and I will miss him.


----------



## Ghostwind

Letterman did a wonderful tribute show to Carson last night. All of the jokes in the monlogue were written by Carson for Letterman within the last two weeks and they were some of the best stuff I've heard on Letterman in years. The man was gifted in so many ways that his loss is truly irreplacable. He is missed greatly.


----------



## Krieg

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Letterman did a wonderful tribute show to Carson last night. All of the jokes in the monlogue were written by Carson for Letterman within the last two weeks and they were some of the best stuff I've heard on Letterman in years. The man was gifted in so many ways that his loss is truly irreplacable. He is missed greatly.




Apparently Johnny had been sending Letterman jokes for quite some time now...an interesting editorial on who he sees as his successor.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Voice Actor Steve Susskind Passes Away*

Voice actor Steve Susskind has died at the age of 62. Animation/Comic book fans may know him as the voice of Maxie Zeus from "Batman the Animated Series."

*In Passing*.


----------



## ragboy

*John Vernon.*

John Vernon of Animal House and Outlaw Josey Wales fame died today. 



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0006893/


----------



## fett527

*Ossie Davis dies at age 87*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6914059/ 

Last thing I saw him in was Bubbahotep.  He and Bruce were great.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*German Boxing Legend Max Schmeling Dies*

German heavyweight boxer Max Schmeling, whose bouts against American Joe Louis set off a propaganda war between the Nazi regime and the United States on the eve of World War II, has died at age 99

*In Passing*.


----------



## Krieg

Wow Max Shmeling, now there is someone I would never have thought to still be alive.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Writer/Producer Philip DeGuere has died. He was the executive producer of the 80s revival of the Twilight Zone and Max Headroom, and a writer for The Dead Zone. 
http://www.latimes.com/news/obituar...ry?coll=la-news-obituaries&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Doobie Brothers Drummer Knudsen Dies*

[size=-1]Keith Knudsen, the longtime Doobie Brothers drummer who was part of the band during a string of hits that included "Taking it to the Streets" and "Black Water," died of pneumonia Tuesday. He was 56. [/size]

*In Passing*


----------



## Krieg

That's three big name drummers within the past month. 

Weird.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jazz Organ Pioneer Jimmy Smith Dies*

Organist Jimmy Smith, who helped change the sound of jazz by almost single-handedly introducing the electric riffs of the Hammond B-3 organ, has died at age 79 at his home in Scottsdale, Arizona, his record label said on Wednesday. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*American playwright Miller dies*

Playwright Arthur Miller, the creator of The Crucible and Death of a Salesman, has died at the age of 89. 
*In Passing*.


----------



## Wombat

My hat goes off to Miller.

His players hold a power that will always be remembered.

Attention must be paid...


----------



## Gomez

The Jack L. Chalker Website (www.jackchalker.com) is carrying the following sad message:

As of 11:12AM Friday, February 11th, 2005, Jack Lawrence Chalker has now passed away and is now in a greater place. We thank all that have kept Jack in his thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Dang, I liked his stuff.

The Auld Grump, he wasn't all that old as I recall... 60 or so, I remember he had a heart attack last year.


----------



## johnsemlak

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Will Eisner passed away on January 3rd, 2005 at the age of 87 following quadruple bypass heart surgery.America's God of Comics will be sorely missed.



 The Economist paid a tribute to him here



_Obituary

Will Eisner
Jan 13th 2005
From The Economist print edition


Will Eisner, inventor of the modern graphic novel, died on January 3rd, aged 87

ONE weekend in the early 1970s, Will Eisner was invited to speak at a comics convention in New York. Mr Eisner was then a man in a suit: the chief executive of the American Visual Corporation, based in Connecticut, which published pictorial instruction books for companies and government agencies. In a smoky corner of a crowded room at the convention, he was introduced to some long-haired young men from San Francisco.

The young men, talking ardently about politics, ideas and literature, turned out to be comic-strip artists with a strong counter-cultural bent. They knew Mr Eisner as the writer and illustrator of “The Spirit”, a comic strip that, during its heyday in the 1940s, reached 5m readers daily. “The Spirit”, a natty detective in a blue mask who saved Central City from criminals, had not been quite like other comic heroes. He was a superhero, but had no superpowers; he lacked gadgetry and ingenuity; he was an amateur; and the stories seemed focused, sometimes bleakly, on the dark lives of the villains he was chasing.

After that New York conversation, Mr Eisner had an epiphany; he sold the equity in his publishing company and returned to drawing comic strips. This time, however, he would not be working for a syndicate or for a newspaper audience. He intended to earn for comics the serious reputation he felt they had never been granted by the wider world of art.

Mr Eisner objected fiercely to the predictability of most comic strips—created by publishers for, as he put it, “15-year-old cretins from Kansas”. He wanted to modulate the action, let the plots wander, abjure the standard panel-format, and “talk about heartbreak”: in other words, to write and draw for adults. He called his new work a “graphic novel”, and insisted on publishing it with a trade house rather than a comic-strip specialist.

The final product, “A Contract with God”, published in 1978, was closer to the writings of Bernard Malamud or Isaac Bashevis Singer than to any comic art that had preceded it. It consisted of four stories about the residents of a tenement house at 55 Dropsie Avenue in the Bronx (Mr Eisner, the son of Jewish immigrants, grew up in the 1930s in just such a tenement, with dark bare stairways and interlacing washing lines). Instead of heroes, it featured downtrodden, struggling New York Jews, “passengers in transit on a voyage of upward mobility”.

The characters and cityscape were often seen through a moody screen of falling rain—an effect the author used so much that it became known as “Eisner spritz”. The title story, of a man who tried to hold God to a contract, had echoes of both the Book of Job and, more distinctly, of the parables of the Talmud and Midrash. Few characters in the stories were admirable, none was clean-cut, but most evoked a twinge of sympathy. When an interviewer referred to his characters as “losers”, Mr Eisner objected: “They are not all ‘losers’. They are like all of us: unable to prevail against our arch-enemy—Life!”

This wry and melancholy attitude persisted through 21 more graphic novels (Mr Eisner's phrase caught on) and coloured those of many of his successors, too. Indeed, if francophone bandes dessinées usually tell vaguely colonialist stories of derring-do, and Japanese manga tend to focus somewhat creepily on sexualised children and surreal adventures, Americans, who are not generally known for their melancholy, use their graphic novels to tell sad stories. In 1992 Art Spiegelman (one of the long-hairs who talked Mr Eisner back to drawing) won a Pulitzer prize for his two-volume graphic novel, “Maus”, the story of his father's survival in Auschwitz.

The mark of Cain

Mr Eisner's first teenage comic strips were what most teenagers might produce: a buccaneer saga called “Hawks of the Seas”, and the six-inch-high “Doll Man”. This sort of pulp was churned out in various studio partnerships, including collaborations with Jack Kirby, who later devised “X-Men”, and Bob Kane, who would create “Batman”. Mr Eisner's career did not take off until “The Spirit”, and even that was interrupted for three years during the second world war, while warrant officer Eisner drew a character called “Joe Dope” to instruct soldiers in the use of their equipment. After that came his corporate career, until the conversation in New York.

Towards the end of his life Mr Eisner tackled anti-Semitism, a subject which had dogged him from his boyhood. He wrote a sympathetic biography of Fagin, and his last graphic novel, “The Plot” (to be published in May), was about the forging of “The Protocols of the Elders of Zion”. Mr Eisner saw that anti-Semitism was returning in the 21st century, and believed that comics were strong enough to be ammunition against it.

It constantly bothered him that art critics would not put him in the same category as “real” artists, such as Jackson Pollock or Willem de Kooning. Cartoonists, he complained, “have lived with the stigma, or the mark of Cain”, because their medium was regarded as inferior. “You are now seeing the beginning of a great maturity in this material,” he told a journalist in 2002. “And it will achieve acceptance.” His words implied, however, that there was still some way to go.
_


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Emmerdale star Stan Richards dies*

Actor Stan Richards, who played ex-gamekeeper Seth Armstrong in ITV soap Emmerdale, has died aged 74. 

*In Passing*


----------



## RichCsigs

*Bowling Legend Dick Weber Dies*

Bowling legend Dick Weber passed away Sunday night at 75.  I don't following bowling but even I knew who he was.  That says something.

In Passing


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Science fiction author F.M. Busby died on Thursday, Feb 17th.
http://sfwa.org/news/busbyill.htm


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Famed music director Viotti dies*

Conductor Marcello Viotti, director of Venice's famous La Fenice Theatre, has died in Germany at 50. 

*In Passing*.


----------



## Jamdin

Actress Sandra Dee died today (Sunday, February 20th, 2005) according to CNN.com. She is best known for her role in _Gidget_ (1959) and _The Dunwich Horror_ (1970). Sandra Dee was also married to the singer, Bobby Darin.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Carousel' Star John Raitt Dies at 88*

John Raitt, the robust baritone who created the role of Billy Bigelow in the original New York production of "Carousel" and sang with Doris Day (news) in the movie "Pajama Game," died Sunday. He was 88. 

*In Passing*.


----------



## Krieg

Hunter S. Thompson took his own life today.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=514&e=4&u=/ap/20050221/ap_on_re_us/obit_thompson


----------



## Wombat

I am at a loss of how to react to Hunter S. Thompson's death.  Part of me wants to say, "He did _what_??"  Part of me expected this, sooner or later.  

He was a very strange, very troubled man, sometimes quite brilliant, sometimes far too cynical to be believeable, always creating an image that was larger than what he truly was like, but ultimately trying to be the ultimate independent American, for good and for ill similtaneously.

Go to bed now, Dr. Gonzo.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*French actress Simone Simon dies*

French actress Simone Simon, who starred in 1942 horror film The Cat People, has died in Paris aged 93.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Korean movie actress found dead*

South Korean actress Lee Eun-ju, star of one of the country's highest grossing films, has been found dead after an apparent suicide in Seoul. 

*In Passing*.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Polish fantasy artist Zdzislaw Beksinski was found murdered in his home in Warsaw on Tuesday, February 22, 2005. He was 75. 

http://www.reuters.com/newsArticle.jhtml?type=peopleNews&storyID=7701979
http://www.beksinski.pl/


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Sonya Dorman [Hess], SF writer and poet, died February 14, 2005 in Taos, New Mexico, at the age of 80. Her stories, published in the 1960s and '70s, appeared in F&SF, Dangerous Visions, Orbit, and elsewhere, with "When I Was Miss Dow" (Galaxy 1966) included on the 1996 Retrospective Tiptree Award shortlist. Poem "Corruption of Metals" won a Rhysling Award in 1978. 

http://locusmag.com/


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actor Miao Tien Passed Away*

Taiwanese actor Miao Tien lost his final battle against lymphatic cancer February 21 at the age of 80. Miao's career started with two highly influential martial-art films from the 1960's - Dragon Inn and A Touch of Zen. He then joined Hong Kong's Shaw Bros. Studio and starred in such films like  Empress Dowager and The The Last Tempest, both were from Li Han-Hsiang. Miao retired in 1987 and resurrected his career in 1991, after he met director Tsai Ming-Liang. For the next decade, Miao was credited as "Father" in almost every film by Tsai, such as Rebels of the Neon God, The River, The Hole, What Time is It Over There? and The Missing. Just two days before Miao Tien's passing, Tsai Ming-Liang's sexual musical The Wayward Cloud won a Silver Bear for an outstanding artistic contribution for the script of the film.

-[Source:Monkey Peaches]-


----------



## Truth Seeker

*The Searchers drummer Curtis dies*

Chris Curtis, original drummer of 1960s pop group The Searchers, has died at the age of 63 after a long illness.  

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Joe Carter, of Famous Country Family, Dies*

_Joe Carter_, a member of the famous Carter Family of music, died of cancer Wednesday at his home. He was 78.
*In Passing*.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Musician Martin Denny died wednesday at the age of 94, at his home in Hawaii. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr/people/obit_brief_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000827034
http://starbulletin.com/breaking/breaking.php?id=3289


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Halloween' Writer Dies At 54*

She was considered a pioneer in a field dominated by men. And now, *Debra Hill* -- who co-wrote the 1979 film "Halloween" -- has died. She was 54. 

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Passing....*

Academy Award Winner Teresa Wright Dies
Teresa Wright, the willowy actress who starred opposite Gary Cooper and Marlon Brando and won a supporting Academy Award in 1942 for "Mrs. Miniver," has died. She was 86.
Wright died Sunday of a heart attack at Yale-New Haven Hospital in Connecticut, her daughter, _Mary-Kelly Busch_, told *The Associated Press* on *Tuesday*.


Gravel-Voiced British DJ Tommy Vance Dies
Former Radio 1 disc jockey Tommy Vance has died after suffering a stroke, the* BBC* *reported*. 
It said Vance, 63, died in hospital on Sunday three days after being taken ill at his home in Kent. 
The gravel-voiced DJ began his career on U.S. radio before moving to pirate Radio Caroline in the 1960s, broadcasting from a ship moored off the Essex coast.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Popular 'Seabiscuit' Horse Dies*

One of the 10 equine stars that portrayed the titular horse in *"Seabiscuit*" film has died. 
*I Two Step Too* died Monday, March 7 at the Kentucky Horse Park at age 11, reports the* AP*.

*In Passing*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Country musician and world champion bareback rider Chris LeDoux dead of liver cancer. 
http://www.pollstar.com/news/viewnews.pl?NewsID=3856


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actress Dies of Pneumonia Complications*

Actress Nicole DeHuff, who memorably took a volleyball in the face from Ben Stiller in the 2000 hit movie ``Meet the Parents,'' died of complications from pneumonia. She was 31. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Comedian Dave Allen dies aged 68*

Irish comedian Dave Allen, famed for his TV routines as he perched on a stool with drink and cigarette in hand, has died in his sleep aged 68.

*In Passing*


----------



## lrsach01

Karen Wynn Fonstad passed away Friday, March 11, 2005, from complications from breast cancer. Dragonlance fans will remember her cartography from such products as Dragonlance Adventures and Tales of the Lance, although she is perhaps best remembered for The Atlas of the Dragonlance World. Karen is also known for other atlases, including ones for the Forgotten Realms, Pern, and Middle-Earth. For more information, please see this article: (http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/8/1110669403). Our thoughts and prayers go out to Karen's family and loved ones.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Molly Hatchet Lead Singer Dies at 53*

Danny Joe Brown, the lead singer of the Southern rock band Molly Hatchet, died of complications from diabetes, his family said Monday. He was 53.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Tom Dillon, Performer Who Served His Community as Actors' Fund President, Dead at 86*

Tom Dillon, president emeritus of the entertainment industry charity The Actors' Fund of America and a veteran performer in many areas of show business, died March 14 of natural causes at The Actors' Fund Home in Englewood, New Jersey. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Fantasy & Sf author Andre Norton passed away thing morning. 

http://sfwa.org/news/anorton.htm


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Kihachi Okamoto*

Probably the most popular film genre in Japan is jidai-geki , or period pictures usually set in the Togukawa era (circa 1616-1868). However, although jidai-geki is also the most celebrated genre to come out of Japan, one of its leading exponents, Kihachi Okamoto, who has died of cancer of the oesophagus, aged 82*passed away on Feb. 18*, was among the least known of postwar directors in the west.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Diplomat, Historian George Kennan Dies*

In 1947, diplomat George F. Kennan wrote an article that would guide America's postwar policy for decades. He proposed - in the piece signed "X" - that the United States stop the global spread of Communism through ideology and politics, not war.
The policy came to be known as "containment," and Kennan went on to become a Pulitzer Prize-winning historian. 

Kennan, called a role model by his peers in the foreign service, died Thursday night at his Princeton home, said his son-in-law, Kevin Delany of Washington. He was 101. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cabaret Singer Bobby Short Dies*

Bobby Short, the suave, tuxedoed cabaret singer who epitomized Manhattan glamour and sophistication with renderings of the great American songbook, died of leukemia Monday at 80.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*India's 'king of romance' dies*

Veteran Indian actor Gemini Ganesan, who was once called the "king of romance" for liaisons on-and off-screen, has died at the age of 85.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Seinfeld's TV Dad Dies*

Barney Martin, who played Jerry Seinfeld's father Morty on more than 20 episodes of "Seinfeld," died on Monday (March 21) at the age of 82.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*David Kossoff/ Brigitte Mira*

The actor, writer and raconteur David Kossoff, who has died of cancer aged 85, could see the funny side of Jewishness, religion, even of God. He entertained a wide public without offence on this difficult tightrope because he could also see the funny side of himself. And one of his radio stories - he wrote dozens - ended with: "And Samson, giving the performance of his career, brought the house down."

*In Passing*


Brigitte Mira, who has died aged 94, was the incarnation of Berliner schnauze, the cheeky but disarming bluntness for which Berlin women are renowned. The last of Germany's popular stars spanning the 20th century, her range and versatility were enormous. Her show-business career covered eight decades in ballet, operetta, musicals, cabaret, film and television.

*In Passing*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Paul Hester, drummer for band Crowded House, found dead on Saturday. 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7312722/


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Egyptian actor Zaki dies aged 55*

One of Egypt's leading actors, Ahmed Zaki, has died at the age of 55 in Cairo after a long illness. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Beverly Hillbillies creator dies*

The creator of 1960s TV show The Beverly Hillbillies, Paul Henning, has died in a California hospital, aged 93. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Aris Dragonborn

*Famed O.J. Lawyer Passes Away*

Johnnie Cochran, famous for uttering the line, "If it doesn't fit, you must aquit" during the O.J. Simpson trial, passed away Tuesday in Los Angeles from a brain tumor. He was 67.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=578&e=2&u=/nm/20050330/ts_nm/people_cochran_dc


----------



## Truth Seeker

Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> Johnnie Cochran, famous for uttering the line, "If it doesn't fit, you must aquit" during the O.J. Simpson trial, passed away Tuesday in Los Angeles from a brain tumor. He was 67.
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=578&e=2&u=/nm/20050330/ts_nm/people_cochran_dc






			
				 Sanford Rubinstein  said:
			
		

> "He was a brilliant strategist who never lost touch with the common man,"




"_I didn't know too much about what a lawyer did, or how he worked, but I knew that if one man could cause this great stir, then the law must be a wondrous thing_," Cochran said in his book. "_I read everything I could find about Thurgood Marshall and confirmed that a single dedicated man could use the law to change society_."

He was *is* one of a kind.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Frank Perdue dead at 84

http://money.cnn.com/2005/04/01/news/newsmakers/perdue/index.htm?cnn=yes

"It takes a tough man to make a tender chicken."


----------



## Truth Seeker

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Frank Perdue dead at 84
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2005/04/01/news/newsmakers/perdue/index.htm?cnn=yes
> 
> "It takes a tough man to make a tender chicken."


----------



## DMH

You might have to add the Pope sometime tonight- there are reports.


----------



## Truth Seeker

DMH said:
			
		

> You might have to add the Pope sometime tonight- there are reports.




It is not confirmed fully...yet, at this time.


----------



## Fenris

The gifted comedian Mitch Hedberg died on March 31st I believe


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Fenris said:
			
		

> The gifted comedian Mitch Hedberg died on March 31st I believe



 Yeah...

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=495&e=4&u=/ap/obit_hedberg

One of my favorite comedians. Very sad to hear of his death.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah...
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=495&e=4&u=/ap/obit_hedberg
> 
> One of my favorite comedians. Very sad to hear of his death.




Mercy, he is around my age bracket...


----------



## Cthulhudrew

I saw him live at the Irvine Improv a couple of years ago. Funny, gifted comedian. Too bad he had such problems with drugs and alcohol (though that isn't evidently what caused his death). I really wanted to go and see him and Stephen Lynch on tour this past year, but didn't make it out. Really wish I had now.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jack Keller, Wrote 'Bewitched' Tune, Dies*

Pop songwriter Jack Keller, who wrote the theme song for "Bewitched" and other TV sitcoms and was a producer on the Monkees' first album, died Friday. He was 68.

*In Passing*.


----------



## kingpaul

He may not fall under the traditional sense of the term 'celebrity', but Pope John Paul II died earlier today ( http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=578&e=1&u=/nm/20050403/ts_nm/pope_dc )


----------



## CrusaderX

The Pope was a greater celebrity than any other celebrity.  Rest in peace and be with God, JPII.


----------



## Wombat

Though no Catholic myself, I raise my glass to an honourable man.

Pax tecum, Karol.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Fenris said:
			
		

> The gifted comedian Mitch Hedberg died on March 31st I believe



I saw something about this Friday night and was really bummed.



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Frank Perdue dead at 84



"Parts is parts."


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Nobel Laureate Saul Bellow Dies at 89*

*Saul Bellow*, the Nobel Prize-winning author of "Herzog," "Humboldt's Gift" and other essential tales of memory, chaos and the sensitive soul in 20th century America, has died.
_Bellow's_ close friend and attorney, _Walter Pozen,_ said the 89-year-old writer had been in declining health, but was "wonderfully sharp to the end." Pozen said Bellow's wife, _Janis,_ and daughter, _Naomi_, were at his side when he died at his home Tuesday in Brookline, Mass. 

*In Passing*


----------



## diaglo

Ciao Bellow.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Prince Rainier of Monaco
http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europe/04/06/rainier.story/index.html


----------



## Wombat

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Prince Rainier of Monaco
> http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europe/04/06/rainier.story/index.html




 _"Prince Rainier remained dearly loved by his people and deeply respected by his peers as well as the world community," said U.N. Secretary-General Kofi Annan._

_French President Jacques Chirac hailed the prince's "courage and tenacity" in the face of his failing health. _

_Irish Prime Minister Bertie Ahern said: "The affection felt by the people of Ireland for Prince Rainier and his family was of course strengthened by admiration for the late Princess Grace, and pride in her Irish heritage."_ 

Sir, she has waited for you patiently...please give her a warm and loving hug from us as well.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Creator of 'Brenda Starr' Dies at Age 98*

Dale Messick, whose long-running comic strip "Brenda Starr, Reporter" gave her entry into the male world of the funny pages, has died at age 98. 

Messick, whose strip ran in 250 newspapers at its peak in the 1950s, died Tuesday, said her daughter, Starr Rohrman, who had been caring for her mother in Sonoma County. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Mark

I updated the first post and there are a few that we missed along the way that surprised me.  Most notably for me were Dan O'Herlihy (17 February) and John DeLorean (19 March).


BTW, If everyone who adds anyone to the thread can please be sure and put the date of their passing and a link to IMDB, when there is one to be had, it would help me out when updating.  In lieu of an IMDB link, try to look for links to web pages that will persist beyond a week or two (not just satlwart websites, but pages, please  Often, links to articles go bad when such an article is archived).  That Sci-Fi site Cthulhu's Librarian uses is a good one, for instance.  Nevertheless, I want to thank everyone who helps update this thread, and in particular the ever-vigilent Truth Seeker (who I think deserves a extra-friendly pat on the back from all of us for his assistance).  Thank you.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Author, teacher Conroy dead at 69*

Frank Conroy, an influential writing teacher and author of the classic memoir *Stop-Time,* died Wednesday at the age of 69. He had colon cancer.

As director of the Iowa Writers' Workshop for 18 years, Conroy advised his students not to rush their writing. He didn't - publishing only five books during his career.

*In Passing*

Mark...you are quite welcome


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Japanese Director Yoshitaro Nomura Dies*

Director Yoshitaro Nomura, whose 1974 suspense thriller "*Castle of Sand''* has been ranked by critics as one of Japan's best films ever, died Friday at 85. 

Nomura died of pneumonia at Tokyo's Okubo Hospital, where he had been receiving treatment since March 22, his son, Yoshiki, told The Associated Press by telephone.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Painter and Director Che Yifei Died at 59 (MonkeyPeaches Exclusive)*

Chinese master oil painter and film director Chen Yifei passed away this morning in Shanghai. Chen Yifei was born in Ningbo of Zhejiang Province in 1946. He was graduated from Shanghai Art School in 1965 and was immediately admitted to Shanghai Institute of Painting. During the next one and a half decades, Chen created many large size political paintings which made him famous in China. 

In 1980, Chen started studying and working in the United States. In 1992, his "Lingering Melodies From the Xunyang River" for US$176,282, which was a world record price for a Chinese oil painting at auction. In 1992, Chen returned to Shanghai and founded Yifei Group, an enterprise specializing on film producing, decoration design, fashion and advertising. From 1992 to 1998, he produced and directed three films - _Reveries on Old Shanghai, Evening Liaison and Escape to Shanghai._ In November 2002, Chen began making his fourth film, _Li Fa Shi_ (literal title: Barber / English title: Music Box) and two months later the leading star *Jiang Wen* walked away from the set, which brought the project to a complete halt.

This February, Chen restarted the filming with a revised script and a completely new cast. Last Wednesday, Chen became ill while working on the filming in Fuyang of Zhejiang Province and was sent to a hospital in Shanghai. He died from massive stomach bleeding this morning. Fate of his unfinished film project of_ Li Fa Shi_ is still undetermined.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Feminist Writer Andrea Dworkin Dies at 58*

Feminist author Andrea Dworkin, best known for her writing on pornography and violence against women, died on Saturday at her home in Washington at age 58, her agent Elaine Markson said on Monday. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Richard Wolfson*

Musician, film-maker and writer Richard Wolfson, who has died of heart complications aged 49, was the co-author of one of the most remarkable musical projects of recent decades, Kaddish, which he and Andy Saunders produced as the band Towering Inferno. Richard Jonathan Wolfson, musician, film-maker and writer, born April 25 1955; died February 1 2005.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Rock pioneer Johnson dies aged 80*

Rock 'n' roll pioneer Johnnie Johnson, who inspired the Chuck Berry hit Johnny B Goode, has died at the age of 80. 
Johnson, who collaborated with Berry on hits including Roll Over Beethoven and No Particular Place to Go, died at his St Louis home on Wednesday.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Danish Jazz Bassist Orsted Pedersen Dead at 58*

Acclaimed Danish jazz bassist Niels-Henning Orsted Pedersen has died at the age of 58, Danish media reported Wednesday. 

The musician, dubbed "the great Dane," made hundreds of recordings and accompanied jazz greats like Dexter Gordon, Chet Baker, Dizzy Gillespie, Count Basie and Ella Fitzgerald.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Oscar-Nominated Actress Ruth Hussey Dies*

Ruth Hussey, who was nominated for an Academy Award for her role as James Stewart's wise-cracking girlfriend in 1940's "The Philadelphia Story," has died. She was 93.

Hussey died Tuesday at a convalescent home in Newbury Park in Ventura County of complications from an appendectomy, according to her son, John Longnecker.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Pop artist Paolozzi dies aged 81*

Sir Eduardo Paolozzi, one of the most influential British artists of the 20th Century, has died aged 81. He had been ill for several years and died on Friday morning in a London hospital, his family said. 

Born to Italian parents in Leith, near Edinburgh, in 1924, the artist and sculptor is regarded as the founder of the British pop art movement. His most famous works include a series of mosaics on the walls of Tottenham Court Road Tube station in London. 

Best known for mechanical sculptures, his other works include a statue of Sir Isaac Newton in the piazza of the British Library. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Acting legend Sir John Mills dies*

Sir John Mills, one of Britain's best-loved actors and the star of over 100 films, has died at the age of 97. 
His films included _Great Expectations_ in 1946 and _War and Peace_ in 1956 and he won an Oscar in 1971 for playing a village idiot in _Ryan's Daughter_. 

He died at home in Buckinghamshire on Saturday morning after a chest infection that lasted several weeks. 

"He was unequalled as a world [and] British movie star," his close friend Lord Richard Attenborough said.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jazz Be-Bop Drummer Stan Levey Dead at 79*

Pioneering be-bop jazz drummer Stan Levey, who kept time for such musical greats as Dizzy Gillespie, Charlie Parker, Ella Fitzgerald, and the Stan Kenton orchestra, has died at age 79, friends said on Friday. 

Levey, who ended a 30-year music career in 1973 to become a photographer, died on Tuesday at Valley Presbyterian Hospital in Los Angeles, about two months after undergoing cancer surgery, said friend and business partner Arthur Pritz.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RAMBO PART II Director Dies*

George P. Cosmatos, who directed RAMBO: FIRST BLOOD PART II and TOMBSTONE, has died at the age of 64. He had recently been diagnosed with lung cancer. 

Of the the RAMBO film he directed, Cosmatos said, "It's a psychological release for people to have a hero who can do the fighting and dirty work while we eat our popcorn." 

He was in January 4, 1941 in Tuscany, Italy. His given name was Yorgo Pan Cosmatos. Cosmatos also directed LEVIATHAN (1989) and COBRA(1986). Provided by* CineScape.*


----------



## Mark

Philip Morrison 22 April

http://www.nuclearfiles.org/rebios/morrison.htm

http://www.dannen.com/decision/morrison.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Tonight' Show Bandleader Jose Melis Dies*

Former "*Tonight*" show bandleader Jose Melis, who led the orchestra for Jack Paar and traded jokes with the talk show host, has died. He was 85. 

Melis died from a respiratory infection April 7 at Boswell Memorial Hospital in Sun City, his son, Michael Melis, said Monday. 

As bandleader for the "Tonight" show from 1957 to 1962, Melis also became a well-loved personality whose Cuban accent endeared him to many fans, his son said.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Reggae Singer Junior Delgado Dies At 46*

Jamaican reggae singer Junior Delgado has died in London at the age of 46. 

In a career that spanned more than 30 years, Delgado recorded with the likes of Lee “Scratch” Perry, Sly and Robbie and Dennis Brown. Prior to his solo career, he recorded with the group Time Unlimited in the early 1970s. He set up the Britain-based record label Incredible Jux after beginning his solo career.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Paraguayan author Roa Bastos dies*

Leading Latin Amerian author Augusto Roa Bastos, whose 1974 masterpiece I, the Supreme was translated into 25 languages, has died at the age of 87. 

The author, who left his native Paraguay in 1947 after speaking out against military dictatorships, died of a heart attack on Tuesday.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*"King of Czech sci-fi", Josef Nesvadba, dies aged 78*

The Czech science-fiction community was hit by sad news on Monday. The greatest Czech sci-fi author, Josef Nesvadba, died unexpectedly. Although he was 78, he was still full of plans, and many had looked forward to reading his memoirs. Sadly that was not to be. 

In an interview for Radio Prague ten years ago, Josef Nesvadba talked about writing a polical fantasy about the Czechoslovak president Edvard Benes. The novel, "Peklo Benes", was finally published in 2002 and remains the last work Josef Nesvadba published. 

Josef Nesvadba was born in 1926 in Prague. Right after the end of the Second World War he enrolled to study medicine and five years later he received his degree, specialising in psychiatry. For all his working life Nesvadba was a practicing psychiatrist, who very much contributed to the promotion of psychotherapy in Czechoslovakia, and a deep knowledge of the human psyche transpires in his writing.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Austrian Actress Maria Schell Dies*

Maria Schell, an icon of the German-speaking film world who achieved international fame before withdrawing into retirement only to return in dozens of memorable character roles, has died. She was 79. 

Schell, sister of the actor Maximilian Schell, died Tuesday in her sleep in the town of Preitenegg, Mayor Franz Kogler said Wednesday.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Composer Robert Farnon has died*

Composer, trumpeter and arranger Robert Farnon has died at the age of 87. 

The Canadian-born star, regarded as one of the greatest composers of light orchestral music, died at a hospice near to his home in Guernsey, England, on Friday April 23rd. 

Former manager Derek Boulton, said the world has lost "a musical genius".

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Lou Grant' Actor Dies at 86*

Mason Adams, whose distinct voice became familiar to millions before he gained fame for the "Mary Tyler Moore" spin-off "Lou Grant," died Tuesday, April 26 at the age of 86.

The Emmy-nominated actor, who also voiced numerous radio roles and commercials, died of natural causes in his Manhattan home, report news sources.

*In Passing*


----------



## Fast Learner

With a name like Smuckers, it has to be good.

(Edited to fix the line, and to note that's where I first remember hearing his voice.)


----------



## Mark

Noted Stuntman dies - 

John Dodds (II) April 24


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Kay Walsh*

Described by fellow actor *James Mason* as "witty, bright and petite", *Kay Walsh*, who has died aged 90, made 17 films between her 1934 debut How's Chances? and a breakthrough into quality work with Noël Coward's In Which We Serve (1942), co-directed by her then husband, David Lean.

Born in London, Walsh and her sister lived with their grandmother, who first encouraged her love of films. Early on, she took any parts offered in a frantic bid to escape the poverty of the early 1930s. She never forgot those years of struggle, retaining leftwing sympathies that were often at odds with her fellow workers, not least the ultra-snobbish Coward.

Kathleen 'Kay' Walsh, actor, born August 27 1914; died April 16 2005.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Hopping Vampire

Professional Wrestler Chris Candido dies at 33 from a sugery related blood clot. Too many wrestlers dir young these days.


----------



## Mark

Hockey Legend passes

Red Horner 27 April


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Animation suffers a double loss.*

Ed Friedman, a long-time animator and director with Walt Disney, Ub Iwerks, UPA, and other studios, died on April 29, AWN reports. He was 92.

Separately, AWN reports that Blue's Clues animator Paul Beard died on April 22 in a Kansas City car crash. He was 27.


----------



## WayneLigon

From John Kovalic's blog: 

*Ed Simbalist,* designer of Chivalry & Sorcery, has passed away. He was 61.

According to Scott Haring, this brief obituary appeared in the Edmonton Journal on April 20:

Edward Simbalist
September 5, 1943 - March 12, 2005
With love and sorrow Anne Simbalist announces the passing of her dear son. Edward is predeceased by his father, Edward N. Simbalist. Heartfelt thanks to those for their help and kindness in his care these past years. There will be no services.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Mexican TV star Ponce dies in accident*

Mexican television actor Edgar Ponce died Thursday after a car plowed into a motorcycle he was riding during the unauthorized filming of an advertisement. 

*In Passing*


----------



## Krieg

Col. David H. Hackworth was most recently known as a journalist/writer, but his heart always belonged to the battlefield...

http://www.hackworth.com/

True story:
Hack and I got into a fistfight at a party in DC over some disparaging comments he made regarding Admiral Boorda.

He later retracted the statements for being inaccurate, and sent me a handwritten letter of apology.

He was a hell of a soldier, and a hell of a guy.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Taps is now being...played*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Veteran television writer *Herb Sargent*, a six-time Emmy Award-winner whose career ranged from "The Victor Borge Show" to "Saturday Night Live," died Friday in New York. He was 81. 

The cause of death was not immediately released.

Sargent was also president of the East Coast wing of the Writers Guild of America for the past 14 years.

"Herb was exceptionally generous to all writers and brought an unfailing sense of decency and good will to everything he did for the guild," WGA East executive director* Mona Mangan* said. "And, always, he was gloriously, brilliantly funny. We will miss him terribly"

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Chinese Director Su Li Passed Away (MonkeyPeaches Exclusive)*

Mainland Chinese director *Su Li* died last Monday at the age of 86. From early 1950 to early 1980, Su Li directed / co-directed 16 films, which are little known outside of the mainland China.

His best works include _Ping Yuan You Ji Dui_ (Guerilla of the Plain), about a guerilla force fighting the invading Japanese; _Hong Hai Er_ (Red Kids), about a group of young communist fighters during the 1930s; and the best of all -_ Liu San Jie_ (Third Sister Liu), a musical about a young girl won a singing challenge to stop a local lord's plan of robbing the villagers' tea mountain.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Dumbo creator Joe Grant dies*

Disney artist *Joe Grant*, the creator of Dumbo and the witch in Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, has died aged 96. He suffered a heart attack on Friday as he was working at the drawing board in his Los Angeles home.

In a career that spanned over six decades, Grant was a story man and designer, working on animated classics such as Fantasia and Pinocchio as well as later hits like Aladdin and The Lion King. He co-wrote Dumbo and, together with his wife Jennie, created Lady and The Tramp.

*In Passing*


----------



## Mark

Lane Nakano 28 April


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bluegrass Singer Jimmy Martin Dies at 77*

*Jimmy Martin*, a pioneering bluegrass singer and guitarist who performed with the Blue Grass Boys and many other performers, died Saturday. He was 77.

Martin died in a Nashville hospice, more than a year after he was diagnosed with bladder cancer, said his son, Lee Martin.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Peter West*

As a director, producer, editor and teacher, *Peter West*, who has died aged 65 following a stomach aneurysm, inspired both young graduates taking their first steps into the film industry and distinguished directors wrestling with questions of mood, pacing and structure.

Born in Enniskillen, in County Fermanagh, West was educated at Portora Royal school, which nurtured in him a love of literature and the performing arts. He read economics and history at Trinity College, Dublin, and became a film trainee with BBC Northern Ireland.

*Robert Peter West*, film director and editor, born December 18 1939; died May 3 2005.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Surya Kumari*

The first time I met the performer *Surya Kumari*, who has died aged 79, was in the mid-1970s, when she travelled from London to lead workshops in Indian dance with youngsters from the Toxteth district of Liverpool. Surrounded by a group of sceptical teenagers, and looking serenely unperturbed, she took to a small stage and began yoga exercises. There was no invitation to join in, but somehow she got the young people's attention.

*Surya Kumari* (Tangutoori Suryakumari), singer, actor and dancer, born November 13 1925; died April 25 2005.

*In Passing*

* Personal contact reference is from the original reporter's view of the article*


----------



## WayneLigon

*Frank Gorshin*, 'The Riddler' on Batman, dead at 72. He seems to have had a great career after being The Riddler, unusual for many people involved in a cult TV series.


----------



## Hand of Evil

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> *Frank Gorshin*, 'The Riddler' on Batman, dead at 72. He seems to have had a great career after being The Riddler, unusual for many people involved in a cult TV series.



He is on the season ender for CSI too.


----------



## Wombat

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> *Frank Gorshin*, 'The Riddler' on Batman, dead at 72. He seems to have had a great career after being The Riddler, unusual for many people involved in a cult TV series.




Oh, this makes me very sad!  Frank Groshin was one of the greatest impersonators of the 20th century, though sadly this talent is nowadays far less known.  I shall miss his talent immensely.


----------



## devilish

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> *Frank Gorshin*, 'The Riddler' on Batman, dead at 72. He seems to have had a great career after being The Riddler, unusual for many people involved in a cult TV series.




Ah, this one hurts a lot.  

I loved see him again when he and Adam West did the "Interview with a Vampire" skit at the MTV Movie awards. I even found some early songs of his 
lying around 

"She says _yes_, everytime I hold her tight.
She says _no_, each time when we kiss goodnight."That's the Trouble with Love (written:Gene Vincent)​He will be missed.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Henry Corden, voice of Fred Flintstone, dies at 85*

*Henry Corden*, a veteran character actor and voice-over artist, who in the late 1970s became the voice of Fred Flintstone -- "Yabba-dabba doo!" -- has died. He was 85. 

Corden died of complications of emphysema Thursday in a hospital in the San Fernando Valley, said his agent, Don Pitts.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Comic Actor, Director Howard Morris Dies*

Comic actor *Howard Morris*, best known for his portrayal of Ernest T. Bass on the Andy Griffith Show, died at his home in the Hollywood section of Los Angeles. He was 85. Morris died Saturday of natural causes, his son David said Monday. 

Morris enjoyed a long and varied career in show business, from being a key player in the acting ensemble of Sid Caesar's "Your Show of Shows" in the 1950s, to his stint on the Griffith Show, to providing voices for dozens of animated characters, including Beetle Bailey and Atom Ant.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Arthur' actor Stephen Elliott dies*

*Stephen Elliott*, a character actor who had recurring roles on the "Dallas" and "Dynasty" television series and played a villain in the movie "Arthur," has died.

He was 86.

Elliott died of congestive heart failure on Saturday at the Motion Picture and Television Hospital in Woodland Hills, his family said. Elliott appeared in dozens of television shows and motion pictures and had his greatest success after he reached 50.

He generally portrayed judges, doctors and other authority figures. He was Judge Harold Aldrich on several episodes of "Chicago Hope," Manny Schecter on "St. Elsewhere," Scotty Demarest on "Dallas" and Douglas Channing on "Falcon Crest."

Source:_The Hollywoodreporter.com_


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bollywood actor Sunil Dutt dies*

Veteran Bollywood actor turned politician *Sunil Dutt* has died aged 75 of a heart attack in Mumbai (Bombay). India has declared a day of mourning. 

Mr Dutt, minister for sport in India's Congress-led government, had been ill for some time. Tributes have poured in from actors, fans and politicians. 

Sunil Dutt became a star in the 1950s and appeared in more than 100 films.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Graham Kennedy (1934 - 2005)*

*Graham Kennedy*, forever known as 'The King' of the tube Down Under, has sadly passed away. 

The 71-year-old entertainer died at a nursing home in the NSW southern highlands. He had had a rough trot the last few years -battling illnesses streaming from when he fell down a set of stairs in 2003, breaking his leg and skull. 

*In Passing*


----------



## DMH

Thurl Ravenscroft

FULLERTON, California (AP) -- Thurl Ravenscroft, who provided the rumbling "They're Grrrrreeeat!" for Kellogg's Tony the Tiger ads and voiced a host of Disney characters, has died. He was 91

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/24/ravenscroft.ap/index.html


----------



## Wombat

*Ismail Merchant*

Ismail Merchant, one half of Merchant-Ivory Films, is dead.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050525/ap_en_mo/obit_merchant

I have admired his films these many years.  He started my obsession with Helena Bonham Carter, enhanced my admiration of Anthony Hopkins, and created films that I wanted to watch over and over.  

Tonight I shall, once again, watch _A Room With A View_ and _Wings of the Dove_.

Pax


----------



## Jamdin

Eddie Albert, best known for his role as Oliver Douglas on TV's *Green Acres*, died today (May 27, 2005) at the age of 99 according to http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050527/ap_en_tv/obit_albert

Goodnight, Mr. Albert


----------



## Truth Seeker

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Eddie Albert, best known for his role as Oliver Douglas on TV's *Green Acres*, died today (May 27, 2005) at the age of 99 according to http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050527/ap_en_tv/obit_albert
> 
> Goodnight, Mr. Albert




Just three days ago, he was playing basketball with his granddaughter, in his wheelchair...at 99. Young in spirit. God Bless you Mr, Albert.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Concert Pianist Ruth Laredo Dies at 67*

*Ruth Laredo*, the elegant pianist who recorded the entire solo works of Rachmaninoff and the sonatas of Scriabin, has died. She was 67.

Laredo died Wednesday in her apartment, said her manager James Murtha. She had ovarian cancer and last performed May 6 at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Photographer Fay Godwin dies, 74*

Photographer *Fay Godwin*, one of the UK's most acclaimed landscape and portrait photographers, has died at 74. 

*Godwin* was known for her images of the British countryside as well as portraits of authors such as Ted Hughes and Doris Lessing.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jazz great Oscar Brown dead at 78*

*Oscar Brown Jr.*, a legendary rhythm & blues and jazz singer, died on Sunday at age 78 following a two-month illness, his son said on Monday. 

The songwriter and playwright had been hospitalized in April and again in mid-May complaining of pain and paralysis in his legs. He had emergency surgery on May 16 to address an abscess on his lower spine, Napoleon Brown said.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Geoffrey Toone*

The actor *Geoffrey Toone*, who has died aged 94, came from a theatrical generation that was expected to behave a little larger than life, both on or off the stage, in the days almost before talking pictures - let alone television - caught the public imagination.

Geoffrey Toone, actor, born November 15 1910; died June 1 2005.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Guitarist Domenic Troiano dies at 59*

Canadian guitarist *Domenic "Donnie" Troiano* died May 25 at his home in Toronto after a long fight with cancer. He was 59. 

Born in Modugno, Italy, and a naturalized Canadian since 1955, Troiano was a force in Canadian music for 40 years. He came to prominence with Toronto-based Robbie Lane & the Disciples, which backed up Arkansas rockabilly singer Ronnie Hawkins in the early '60s.

*In Passing*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Hogan's Heroes' Actor Dies at 97*

*Leon Askin*, who played_ Nazi Gen. Albert Burkhalter_ in "Hogan's Heroes," died recently in a hospital in Vienna, Austria at the age of 97. 

The actor passed away on Friday, June 3, reports his official website. A funeral service will be held at on Thursday, June 9 at Vienna's Zentralfriedhof.

*In Passing*


----------



## Rl'Halsinor

Ah, bummer!     I loved Askin's portrayal of _Burkhalter_, especially his dialogues with Col. Klink.  Man, I didn't even realize he was with us until a few days ago.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actress Anne Bancroft Dies at Age 73*

*Anne Bancroft*, who won the 1962 best actress Oscar as the teacher of a young Helen Keller in "The Miracle Worker" but achieved greater fame as Mrs. Robinson, the seducer of her daughter's boyfriend in the 1967 movie "The Graduate," has died, a spokesman for her husband, producer *Mel Brooks*, said Tuesday. She was 73. 

She died of cancer on Monday at Mount Sinai Hospital, spokesman *John Barlow* said.

*In Passing*


----------



## Mark

J.D. Cannon 20 May


and updated...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

SF author Warren Norwood (1945-2005)
http://sfwa.org/news/wnorwood.htm


----------



## Mark

David C. Sutherland III (Game Industry Artist)


----------



## Truth Seeker

* All Paladins everywhere...raise their weapons of choice toward the sky...in a final salute*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Simon Waronker dies, co-founded Liberty Records*

*Simon "Si" Waronker*, founder of *Liberty Records*, one of the top indie labels of the 1950s and early '60s, died in his sleep Tuesday in Los Angeles. He was 90. 

A child prodigy on violin, the Los Angeles native studied in Philadelphia and France. He attempted to establish a music career in Germany, but fled the country after the rise of the Nazis. From 1939-55, he worked at 20th Century Fox, playing on countless scores for the studio.

*In Passing*.


----------



## kingpaul

Dana Elcar of MacGyver fame: http://kevxml2adsl.verizon.net/_1_2...cat=entertain&ran=13260&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Mark

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Dana Elcar of MacGyver fame: http://kevxml2adsl.verizon.net/_1_2...cat=entertain&ran=13260&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1




http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0253020/bio



> When he started going blind, his character Peter Thornton on "MacGyver" was also written with the same affliction. His blindness was also written into his guest appearance on "Law and Order," resulting from Diabetic Retinopathy.


----------



## kingpaul

Pulitzer-Winning Poet Eberhart Dies at 101


----------



## Elf Witch

Actor's Ed Bishop and Michael Billington who starred in the Gerry Anderson show UFO died last week.

Ed Bishop Played Commander Straker and Michael Billington played Col Paul Foster. 



http://www.fanderson.org.uk/news.html#EdandMike


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Lois & Clark Actor Lane Smith Dies*

Veteran Actor Movie/TV *Lane Smith* best known for the role of playing Perry White, in the Lois & Clark Tv series for the 4 seasons it ran. Passed away yesterday.

*In Passing*


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> Actor's Ed Bishop and Michael Billington who starred in the Gerry Anderson show UFO died last week.
> 
> Ed Bishop Played Commander Straker and Michael Billington played Col Paul Foster.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fanderson.org.uk/news.html#EdandMike




Oh! UFO was one of my favorite shows when I was a kid. 

When I played XCom (Also known as UFO - Enemy Unknown) I called my starting base SHADO... I always pictured girls with purple hair running around in it.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Fast Learner

*David Sutherland*, the Minneapolis native and illustrator whose images helped lead the fantasy role-playing game "Dungeons & Dragons" to success in the late 1970s and 1980s, has died of chronic liver failure. 

http://www.freep.com/news/statewire/sw117148_20050614.htm

I loved Sutherland's artwork.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Conductor Giulini dies in Italy*

Conductor *Carlo Maria Giulini*, one of the most distinguished musicians of the 20th Century, has died at the age of 91 in Brescia, Italy. 

*Giulini* started out as a viola player, playing under such legendary conductors as Wilhelm Furtwangler, Otto Klemperer and German composer Richard Strauss.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Suzanne Flon, French Actress, Dies at 87*

*Suzanne Flon*, an award-winning French film and theater actress who worked with Orson Welles and John Huston, has died, the government said Thursday. She was 87. 

*Flon* died Wednesday in Paris of complications from a stomach illness, news reports said. 

In a career spanning more than five decades, *Flon* received two Cesar awards, France's version of the Oscars, and two Moliere awards for performance in the theater.

*In Passing*.


----------



## kingpaul

Gospel Singer Ronald Winans Dies at 48


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Five Easy Pieces' waitress dead at 85*

Actress *Lorna Thayer*, the waitress who memorably refused to let *Jack Nicholson* order toast in the 1970 movie "Five Easy Pieces," died June 4 at the Motion Picture and Television Fund retirement home after a long battle with Alzheimer's disease. She was 85.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Soul Asylum co-founder Mueller dies*

*Karl Mueller*, bassist and founding member of the Minneapolis-based rock act Soul Asylum, died Friday at his home, according to the Minneapolis-*St. Paul Star Tribune*. He was 41. 

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Father of integrated circuit dies*

Four decades after inventing the integrated circuit - the basis of every electronic device today - *Jack Kilby* believed that the invention found him as much as the other way around.

"Humankind eventually would have solved the matter," he wrote upon accepting the Nobel Prize in 2000. "But I had the fortunate experience of being the first person with the right idea and the right resources at the right time in history."


Kilby, who died Monday at 81 after a brief battle with cancer, gave birth to one of the most dynamic industries in history. His integrated circuit, first demonstrated on Sept. 12, 1958, made possible computers, the space program, the Internet and such everyday items as digital watches and Furbys.

*In Passing*.

Without his keen mind and ideals on the electronic medium...many of us would have never met. God Bless.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Godfather of beach volleyball' dead at 69*

*Charlie Saikley*, the "godfather of beach volleyball" who popularized the sport by launching its leading tournament, the Manhattan Beach Open, has died at age 69 of cancer, friends said on Thursday.

*In Passing*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'60 Minutes' commentator Alexander dies*

Trailblazing journalist *Shana Alexander*, whose verbal skirmishes with conservative *James J. Kilpatrick* on CBS' "60 Minutes" were spoofed in a "Saturday Night Live" skit, has died of cancer. She was 79.

*In Passing*.


----------



## kingpaul

*Paul Winchell, Voice of Tigger, Dies at 82*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_VNOT...AVA1TO0&qcat=entertain&passqi=&top=1&ran=1315


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

The most wonderful thing about Tiggers
Is Tiggers are wonderful things!
Their tops are made out of rubber
Their bottoms are made out of springs!
They're bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy fun fun fun fun fun! 
But the most wonderful thing about Tiggers
Is I'm the only one! 
OH, I'M THE ONLY ONE! He he he! 

 Rest in peace, Paul/Tigger


----------



## Fast Learner

For me he's the hand and voice of Jerry Mahoney and Knucklehead, which I remember very fondly from my childhood. Loved his voice.


----------



## Particle_Man

Wow.  He was also Gargamel, from the Smurfs!


----------



## DaveStebbins

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> The most wonderful thing about Tiggers
> Is Tiggers are wonderful things!
> Their tops are made out of rubber
> Their bottoms are made out of springs!
> They're bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy fun fun fun fun fun!
> But the most wonderful thing about Tiggers
> Is I'm the only one!
> OH, I'M THE ONLY ONE! He he he!
> 
> Rest in peace, Paul/Tigger




OK, just because I am so obsessive that they added ANALyst to my job title...

The fifth line should read:
They're bouncy, pouncy, flouncy, jouncy, fun, fun, fun, fun fun!

It could be that pouncy and flouncy are switched in my recollection, but my daughter used to watch Winnie the Pooh videos all the time when she was a toddler. My ex was something of a TV hater, so she was very strict on what could be watched, which resulted in us watching the same stuff many, many times.

As for Paul Winchell, I agree with the others that his voice talents and ventriloquism were practically iconic, and his passing saddens me greatly. Little by little, much of his work is being forgotten because it was not loud and filled with explosions of sound and color, as so many things are today. It was simple and inciteful and wry, which seems to get lost in the short attention span of children's media today.

-Dave


----------



## kingpaul

*Chet Helms, Music Promoter Who Launched Joplin Dies*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2LVC...VK6200&qcat=entertain&passqi=&top=1&ran=17396


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Piglet too...   

John Fiedler, 1925-2005
http://edition.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/27/obit.fiedler.ap/index.html


----------



## Rl'Halsinor

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> For me he's the hand and voice of Jerry Mahoney and Knucklehead, which I remember very fondly from my childhood. Loved his voice.




     Me, too, Fast Learner.  I loved watching him with Knucklehead.  And now John Fiedler has passed on.      Fiedler was one of the most non-imposing individuals ever to cross the movie/TV screen and yet he was in so many productions it is mind boggling.


----------



## Mark

Those two were the only ones left of the original voices for Pooh characters (a couple of them even died in the Nineteen-Seventies).  Truly the end of an era.


----------



## reveal

Shelby Foote (1916-2005)   

One of the greatest Civil War historians and storytellers in modern America.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/books/06/28/obit.foote.ap/index.html


----------



## Rl'Halsinor

He was excellent in Ken Burn's series on the Civil War.


----------



## kingpaul

*Jazz Trumpeter Chris Griffin Dies at 89*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2GC5...cat=entertain&ran=24620&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Disney Recording Artist Robie Lester Dies at 75*

Grammy-nominated Hollywood singer/actress *Robie Lester*, who was the singing voice behind Eva Gabor in THE ARISTOCATS and THE RESCUERS, died June 14, 2005, of cancer at St. Joseph Hospital in Burbank at age 75.

*In Passing*


----------



## WayneLigon

kingpaul said:
			
		

> http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_VNOTO103LIODON__vzn.isp/apnws/story.htm?kcfg=apart&feed=ap&sin=D8AVA1TO0&qcat=entertain&passqi=&top=1&ran=1315




http://www.newsfromme.com/index.html has a number of good Winchell recollections, along with spots on the other Pooh voice actors that have recently died. I had no idea that Winchell also created a prototype artificial heart.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Model-Turned-Bounty Hunter Found Dead*

*Domino Harvey*, the model-turned-bounty hunter who inspired the upcoming action-thriller starring Keira Knightley, died Monday, June 27 at the age of 35. 

The daughter of late English actor *Laurence Harvey* was pronounced dead at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center just after 11 p.m., according to the AP.

*In Passing*


----------



## kingpaul

*Bruce Malmuth, Director of 'Nighthawk' Dies at 71*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_274M...cat=entertain&ran=30324&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Soul singer Luther Vandross dead at 54*

Grammy-winning soul singer and songwriter *Luther Vandross*, who suffered a serious stroke two years ago as he was about to re-launch his career, died on Friday in a New Jersey hospital, officials said. He was 54. 

"Luther Vandross had a peaceful passing under the watchful eye of friends, family and the medical support team," said *Rob Cavanaugh*, a spokesman at JFK Medical Center in Edison, New Jersey.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Uzumaki

Least now he can dance with his father again.


----------



## kingpaul

*'Obie' Benson, of Four Tops, Dies at 69*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2JK6...2TLN81&qcat=entertain&passqi=&top=1&ran=20919


----------



## kingpaul

*Playwright Christopher Fry Dead at 97*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_7C3T...4JERO0&qcat=entertain&passqi=&top=1&ran=28276


----------



## kingpaul

*Italian Film Director Lattuada Dies at 90*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_7C3T...4HN680&qcat=entertain&passqi=&top=1&ran=24996


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Earth Day founder Gaylord Nelson dead at 89*

Former Wisconsin Senator *Gaylord Nelson*, who founded Earth Day 35 years ago to propagate his lifelong devotion to the environment, died at his home early on Sunday. 

*Nelson, 89*, whose congressional legacy included environmental measures such as the 1964 Wilderness Act and a stand against the Vietnam War, had been suffering from cardiovascular disease, according to his family.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jazz bassist Michelot dies at 77*

Jazz musician *Pierre Michelot*, who was widely regarded as Europe's best jazz bassist in the 1950s, has died aged 77.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Gu Yue, the Best Chairman Mao Has Passed Away*

He never had a chance to meet his parents and he only known he was born someday in October of 1939, but he was luckily enough to be born looks like Ma Zedong. Grew up at an orphanage and joined an army troupe when he was only eleven, Gu Yue was assigned to play Ma Zedong in The Xi'an Incident in 1981 and in the following 27 years, he played Mao in more than eighty movies and TV series. *Gu Yue* died of heart failure yesterday*reported on July 4. 2005* in a small town called San Shui of the southwestern China. From *Monkey Peaches*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Remembering PHIBES composer Basil Kirchin*

English-born composer *Basil Kirchin* has died of cancer on June 18th at the age of 78.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Paris Socialite Nan Kempner Dead at 74*

*Nan Kempner*, a stalwart of the society pages and the Paris couture shows for decades, has died. She was 74. Kempner, who had been a heavy smoker, died Sunday of emphysema at her Manhattan apartment.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## kingpaul

*1940s Musical Star June Haver Dies at 79*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2H4S...cat=entertain&ran=24153&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Hollywood screenwriter Ernest Lehman dies*

*Ernest Lehman*, the screenwriter whose adaptations of such high-profile Broadway productions as "West Side Story," "The Sound of Music" and "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?" dominated movie screens during the 1960s, died Saturday at UCLA Medical Center after a lengthy illness. He was 89.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Singer 'Big' Al Downing Dead at Age 65*

"Big" *Al Downing*, a singer-songwriter and pianist who had success in country, rockabilly, rhythm and blues, rock 'n' roll and even disco, has died after suffering from leukemia. He was 65.

Downing, of Leicester, Mass., was hospitalized last week and died Monday in Massachusetts, his publicist *Martha Moore* said Tuesday.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Rowland B. Wilson, R.I.P.*

Cartoonist *Rowland B. Wilson*, who worked at *Walt Disney* Feature Animation on such films as _The Little Mermaid, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Tarzan, and Hercules_, passed away on June 28, 2005.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Selby Kelly, 1917 - 2005*

Author and cartoonist *Selby Daley Kelly* died over the July 4th weekend *[Correction*: two weeks ago*]* in Northern California. She had been ill for some time and the cause of death is reported as complications from a stroke. Selby was 87, having been born August 13, 1917 in Boulder, Colorado. She later moved to Los Angeles and had a long career in animation, commencing with a job in the ink and paint department at Walt Disney Studios in 1936. She was reportedly an inker on Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs and worked her way up to the post of assistant animator before she left Disney as a result of the 1941 strike -- the same event that drove her future husband, Walt Kelly, away from Disney animation and into the comic book, and later the comic strip business.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Writer Evan Hunter Dies at Age 78*

*Evan Hunter*, *formerly known as Ed McBain as well* who wrote the Ed McBain 87th Precinct detective series as well as novels including "The Blackboard Jungle," died of cancer of the larynx, his agent said. He was 78.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Norm Prescott, R.I.P.*

*Norm Prescott*, a co-founder of* Filmation Studios* with *Hal Sutherland* and *Lou Scheimer*, has passed away at the age of 78, according to writer Mark Evanier. Prescott also was a frequent voice actor in Filmation cartoons, often acting as narrator.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jazz Composer Tom Talbert Dead at 80*

*Tom Talbert*, a self-taught pianist who arranged music for jazz greats such as Buddy Rich, Stan Kenton and Claude Thornhill, has died. He was 80.

*Talbert *died Saturday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles after a severe stroke, his family said.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Nobel Prize Winner Claude Simon, 91, Dies*

Nobel laureate *Claude Simon*, a pioneer of the experimental "new novel" style of the late 1950s and early 1960s, has died. He was 91.

Simon died Wednesday and was buried Saturday in Paris, according to France's Culture Ministry.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Byron Preiss (1953-2005)

Author, editor, and publisher Byron Preiss died on Saturday in an auto accident on Long Island, NY. He was the president and publisher of Byron Preiss Visual Publications and Ibooks.

http://www.comicon.com/cgi-bin/puls...in/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=36;t=003970
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/11/n...l=1&adxnnlx=1121106835-OZMPPQj+NiJh+neO+EyAtQ
http://sfwa.org/news/bpreiss.htm

This really saddens me. When I was attending New york University's Summer Publishing Institute, Byron was one of the guest speakers, and he was an inspiration for me to go into the science fiction field as opposed to just taking any job in publishing. He was a pioneer in new ways of marketing books, connecting traditional print mediums with multimedia publications, and seeing the crossover potential of books, tv, film, and comics.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Chris Bunch (1943-2005)

Author Chris Bunch passed away on Monday, July 4, 2005 following an extended illness.

http://sfwa.org/news/cbunch.htm
http://www.acole.com/news_archive/bulletin/chris_obit_7-4-05.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Singer Frances Langford Dies at 91*

*Frances Langford*, whose steamy rendition of "I'm in the Mood for Love" captivated soldiers stationed overseas on Bob Hope's tours during World War II, died Monday. She was 91.

Langford died at her home in Jensen Beach, her secretary Kim Stanton said.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Doc Baker on 'Little House' Dies at 77*

Veteran television character actor *Kevin Hagen*, who left behind a string of Western bad guy roles to become the kindly _Dr. Hiram Baker_ in "Little House on the Prairie," has died. He was 77. 

Hagen died at his home here on Saturday a year after being diagnosed with esophageal cancer, his wife, Jan Hagen, said Monday.

*in Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*EastEnders' Ethel dies, aged 94*

*Gretchen Franklin*, known to millions as _EastEnders' Ethel Skinner_, has died - four days after her 94th birthday. 

Franklin was an Albert Square fixture from 1985 to 2000, eventually leaving in an euthanasia storyline that saw friend Dot Cotton helping Ethel to die.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Wit and style ...Jocelyn Rickards*

'The new look in English films is reality," declared *Pauline Kael* in 1961. Much of that look was created by Australian-born costume designer *Jocelyn Rickards*, who dressed some of the defining British films of the 1960s - from _Look Back In Anger to Blowup_, not to mention the classiest of the _Bond_ series. As films increasingly left the studios to explore real locations - the excited muddle of central London, the grime of precarious bohemia - so Rickards, who has died aged 80, mastered a look of everyday comfort and high fashion innovation.

*Jocelyn Rickards*, artist and designer, born July 29 1924; died July 7 2005.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Geraldine Fitzgerald Dies at 91*

*Geraldine Fitzgerald*, Oscar-nominated "Wuthering Heights" actress who also made a name for herself on Broadway, died Sunday at the age of 91. 

The Irish actress had been battling Alzheimer's for a while and finally passed away at her home in New York, report news sources.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## RichCsigs

*Jim Aparo (1932 - 2005)* 

Famed comic book artist Jim Aparo passed away early Tuesday morning.  Rumors of his failing health had been passing around the San Diego Comic Con this past weekend.
Aparo is best known for his work on Batman and Brave and the Bold.  His most renowned work being the famous "Death in the Family" storyline where the second Robin, Jason Todd, had met his death.  The storyline left it up to the readers to decide Robin's fate by calling a 1-900 line.
After completing his run on Green Arrow in the early 90s, Aparo went into semi-retirement, only doing an occasional special or cover.
Aparo is survived by his wife Julie, his 3 children, his 4 Grandchildren and two step-grandchildren.


----------



## Jamdin

Sad to read about Jim Aparo and I love his work


----------



## Truth Seeker

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> *Jim Aparo (1932 - 2005)*
> 
> Famed comic book artist Jim Aparo passed away early Tuesday morning. Rumors of his failing health had been passing around the San Diego Comic Con this past weekend.
> Aparo is best known for his work on Batman and Brave and the Bold. His most renowned work being the famous "Death in the Family" storyline where the second Robin, Tim Drake, had met his death. The storyline left it up to the readers to decide Robin's fate by calling a 1-900 line.
> After completing his run on Green Arrow in the early 90s, Aparo went into semi-retirement, only doing an occasional special or cover.
> Aparo is survived by his wife Julie, his 3 children, his 4 Grandchildren and two step-grandchildren.




Jason Todd, not Tim Drake.


----------



## RichCsigs

Corrected.  Thanks (can't believe I made that mistake).


----------



## reveal

James Doohan - "Scotty" from original Star Trek - dead at 85.


----------



## Warrior Poet

Beam him up.    

Rest well, James Doohan.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Wombat

He gave it all he could

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050720/ap_on_en_tv/obit_doohan

Fair voyage, Scotty


----------



## Rl'Halsinor

James Doohan dieing really bums me out.       Man I loved his Scotty character.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance.*​​


 

"I've givin' her all she's got, captain, an' I canna give her no more."​ 

    ​


----------



## Wombat

That's a great picture, TruthSeeker.  Thank you.  It really honours him.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Blues Legend Long John Baldry Dies*

*Long John Baldry*, the British blues legend who helped launch the careers of such rock greats as *Rod Stewart* and the* Rolling Stones*, has died, his agent and friends said. He was 64.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Hopping Vampire

Professional Wrestling Personality Lord Alfred Hayes Passed away at 77


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Lawrence Welk Accordion Player Floren Dies*

*Myron Floren*, an accordion player who entertained generations of television viewers on "The Lawrence Welk Show," died Saturday. He was 85.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Hopping Vampire said:
			
		

> Professional Wrestling Personality Lord Alfred Hayes Passed away at 77




*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Wombat said:
			
		

> That's a great picture, TruthSeeker. Thank you. It really honours him.



yaw


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Crime writer Bunker dies aged 71*

Crime novelist *Edward Bunker*, who taught himself to write in prison and appeared in hit movie _Reservoir Dogs_, has died in California aged 71.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Chi-Lites leader dead at 64*

*Eugene Record*, founder of the legendary Chicago-based vocal group *The Chi-Lites,* died Friday after a long battle with cancer, the president of the group's booking agency said. He was 64.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*"Long John" Baldry 1941 - 2005*

The *New York Times* is reporting that "Long John" *Baldry* passed away at his home in Vancouver on Thursday from a severe chest infection. 

*Baldry* was extremely influential in the Britsh rock scene in the 1960's, coaching and playing with artists like the* Rolling Stones*, *Elton John*, and *Jimmy Page*. In recent years, he added voice acting to his resume, providing voices for _Sonic the Hedgehog_, Conan,* ReBoot*, and _Sabrina _the Animated Series.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Composer Joe Harnell Dead At 80*

*Joe Harnell*, composer of scores for such science-fiction television shows as "The Incredible Hulk" "Alien Nation" and "V," passed away on July 14 as a result of heart failure, according to* cinescape.com*. He was 80.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Commando Cody' Dies at 88*

*George Wallace*, who's best remembered as scientist Commando Cody from the film serial "Radar Men from the Moon," died Friday, July 22 at the age of 88. 

His death resulted from complications from a fall he took while vacationing in Pisa, Italy in June. Five weeks after breaking his leg, he traveled back to Los Angeles where he died at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center. 

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Veteran entertainer Astell dies*

Singer and actress *Betty Astell*, the widow of comedian *Cyril Fletcher* and one of the stars of early TV broadcasts, has died aged 93. 

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*TV comedy writer Simon dies at 86*

US television comedy writer *Danny Simon* has died aged 86, from complications after suffering a stroke.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Broadway Lyricist, Composer Wright Dies*

*Robert Wright*, a composer and lyricist who collaborated with George Forrest on the scores for such Broadway musicals as "Kismet," "Song of Norway" and "Grand Hotel," has died at the age of 90. 

*Wright* died Wednesday at his Miami home of natural causes, said his brother, Jack Wright, of Gloversville, N.Y.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Tonight Show' Comic Pat McCormick Dies*

*Pat McCormick*, a walrus-mustachioed comedy writer for *Phyllis Diller*, *Red Skelton* and others who also appeared on "The Tonight Show" and had a role in three "Smokey and the Bandit" movies, has died. He was 78. 

*McCormick* died Friday at the Motion Picture and Television Fund's hospital in Woodland Hills, spokeswoman *Jennifer Fagen* said Saturday.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cabaret Singer Hildegarde Dies at 99*

*Hildegarde*, the "incomparable" cabaret singer whose career spanned almost seven decades, has died. She was 99.

The performer, who was credited with starting the single-name vogue among entertainers, died Friday at New York-Presbyterian/Weill Cornell Hospital, said* Don Dellair*, her longtime friend and manager.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*June Haver*

Oh, You Beautiful Doll was the pre-feminist song and film title that best described the pretty, dimpled, petite (5ft 2in) blonde *June Haver*, who has died aged 79. *Haver* was in the long line of 20th Century Fox blondes: she had a pleasant singing voice and could keep up with the fancy steps of Gene Nelson, Dan Dailey and Ray Bolger. At one time, she was dubbed "Hollywood's sweetest star", and was known to be of such a sunny disposition that her friends asked her to "cheer down" on occasions.

*June Haver* (*Beverly Jean Stovenour*), actor, born June 10 1926; died July 4 2005.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bluesman Little Milton Campbell Dies*

Mississippi bluesman *Little Milton Campbell* has died in a Memphis hospital from complications of a stroke, his publicist *Carrie Newton* confirms. 

*Newton* said *Campbell*, 71, died Thursday about 8:50 a.m. *Newton* said no other details were being released immediately.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Buena Vista Social Club Singer Ferrer Dies*

*Ibrahim Ferrer*, a leading voice with the hugely popular Buena Vista Social Club of vintage Cuban performers, died Saturday, his representative in Cuba said. He was 78.

*The Montuno* production company did not give a cause of death, but *Ferrer's* colleagues said he suffered from emphysema and was feeling ill earlier in the week. 

Known for his trademark cap and graying mustache, *Ferrer* was a wiry, animated figure who clearly enjoyed performing Cuba's traditional "son" music of the 1940s and 1950s for new generations of fans.

*In Remembrance*. Despedida senor...Dios bendecir.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jazz Bassist Al McKibbon Dies at 86*

*Al McKibbon*, a bassist who brought a masterly fusion of jazz and Latin music to the George Shearing quintet and other groups in the 1940s and '50s, has died. He was 86. *McKibbon* died of kidney failure July 29 at Good Samaritan Hospital, said *Gary Chen-Stein*, a close friend. 

One of the last great string bass players from the bebop era, he was little known publicly but was famous among musicians and had performed with the likes of *Dizzy Gillespie, Miles Davis and Thelonious Monk*,* Chen-Stein* said Saturday.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Jamdin

ABC News anchor Peter Jennings died today from lung cancer at the age of 67 according to http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8864210/

Goodnight, Mr. Jennings


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Jamdin said:
			
		

> ABC News anchor Peter Jennings died today from lung cancer at the age of 67 according to http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8864210/
> 
> Goodnight, Mr. Jennings



 Being younger than most people on the boards...this is the guy I grew up watching on the news. I really can't believe it.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Peter...I know you give all that you could. I know that you are that kind of person.

Frank Reyonlds is waiting Sir...You will be in good company.

Thank you for Everything.

     .

I have witness the passing of two good news men...The Heavens have now, one heck of an anchor team up there.


----------



## Poster Bard

RIP Peter Jennings 7 August


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ebony, Jet Publisher John H. Johnson Dies*

Publisher *John H. Johnson*, whose* Ebony* and *Jet* magazines countered stereotypical coverage of blacks after World War II and turned him into one of the most influential black leaders in America, died Monday, his company said. He was 87.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Classic Actress Li Li-li Died at 90 (MonkeyPeaches Exclusive)*

*Li-li*, one of the most famous Chinese actresses in the 1930s died yesterday in Beijing. Originally named *Qian Zhenzhen*, she was born in Beiping (now Beijing) in 1915. 

When she was only 11, Li had her screen début by playing a supporting role in Yan Shan Yin Xia (The Hidden Hero of Yan Mountains), with her parents. She became a dancer after moved to Shanghai with her family in 1927. 

Five years later, Li took the leading role in Huo Shan Qing Xue (literal: Loving Blood of the Volcano) and began her life as a movie star. In the following five years, Li was involved in over a dozen films, including Ti Yu Huang Hou (The Queen of Sports), Da Lu (The Big Road) and Lang Shan Die Xue Ji (The Wolf Hill). 

After Japan launched the full-scale invasion of China in 1937, Li starred in three films about the war against the Japanese, Re Xue Zhong Hun (Fight to the Last), Gu Dao Tian Tang (Paradise in the Besieged City) and Sai Shang Feng Yun (Unrest in Saishang). After her career as a movie star ended in the early 1950's for political reasons, she became a professor at Beijing Film Academy. 

In 1992, Li played herself in a biopic of Ruan Ling-Yu, another movie star in the 1930s, who took her own life at the age of 25.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Emery 'Detroit Junior' Williams Jr. Dies*

Blues pianist and songwriter *Emery "Detroit Junior" Williams Jr*., an energetic performer who entertained audiences despite losing a leg to diabetes, died Tuesday. He was 73.

*Williams* died of heart failure at his Chicago home, said longtime friend* Bruce Iglauer*, founder and president of *Alligator Records.*

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*German actress Werner dies at 84*

German actress and singer *Ilse Werner*, best known for her film roles in the 1930s, has died at the age of 84.

Born in Jakarta, formerly Batavia, Werner came to Germany at the age of 10 and made her name at the legendary UFA studios in Babelsberg, outside Berlin. 

Her most memorable films, made during World War II, included Die Schwedische Nachtigall (Swedish Nightingale) and Wir Machen Musik (We're Making Music). 

Renowned for her whistling skills, she died in a retirement home in Luebeck.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actress Dorris Bowdon Dies at 90*

*Dorris Bowdon*, a film actress of the 1930s and '40s and widow of writer-producer *Nunnally Johnson*, died Tuesday at the Motion Picture Country House. She was 90. 

Her death was caused by strokes, heart failure and old age, said *Bowdon'*s daughter *Fredda Johnson*.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Best-Selling Author Judith Rossner Dies*

Author *Judith Rossner*, whose hugely successful novel "Looking for Mr. Goodbar" was made into a movie starring* Diane Keaton*, has died, her family said Wednesday. She was 70. 

*Rossner* died Tuesday night at NYU Medical Center. The cause was not immediately determined, said her brother-in-law,* Rayner Pike*, a retired Associated Press writer.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Eccentric Millionaire Abe Hirschfeld Dies*

Eccentric multimillionaire *Abe Hirschfeld*, an immigrant who lived the American dream until his increasingly bizarre behavior led him into politics, publishing and prison, died Tuesday. He was 85.

The irascible *Hirschfeld*, who made his fortune building parking lots and health clubs after coming to the United States from Israel, died at Mount Sinai Hospital of cardiac arrest after suffering from cancer, his family said.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Jamdin

Goodnight, Miss Ellie 

Barbara Bel Geddes, known as Miss Ellie Ewing in the long-running TV series "Dallas," has died at the age of 82. She died of lung cancer on Monday, August 8th, 2005.

Full article at CNN.com


----------



## Poster Bard

Two people who made it past 100 years old passed recntly, Catherine Woolley 23 July and Ray Crist 25 July.  Also, aside from James Doohan 20 July, we lost another ST associate.  The original ST Theme song singer passed - Loulie Jean Norman 2 August

(and updated)


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Matthew McGrory (1973 - 2005)*

Actor *Matthew McGrory* has passed away, at the young age of 32.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Oscar-Winning Art Director Golitzen Dies*

*Alexander Golitzen*, an art director and production designer who shared Academy Awards for his work on 1943's "Phantom of the Opera," 1960's "Spartacus" and 1962's "To Kill a Mockingbird" during a career that spanned decades, has died. He was 97.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## DMH

Brock Peters

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0676349/

Damn fine actor.


----------



## Steel_Wind

DMH said:
			
		

> Brock Peters
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0676349/
> 
> Damn fine actor.




ahh. Admiral Cartwright. *nods*


----------



## Wombat

**raises his glass**

To Brock Peters, a great actor and a great human being

Slainte!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Actor Michael Sheard, best known for playing teacher Mr Bronson in long-running children's TV drama Grange Hill in the 1980s, has died aged 65. Sheard gained wider fame as Admiral Ozzel in 1980 Star Wars film The Empire Strikes Back. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4200884.stm


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Terence Morgan*

The roguish charm of the actor *Terence Morgan*, who has died of heart failure aged 83, added spice to mostly monochrome melodramas during the not-so-glorious days of British movies in the austere 1950s. Tall, dark and handsome, he starred in films such as Turn The Key Softly, Tread Softly Stranger and Dance, Little Lady and was in the mould of Dirk Bogarde and Laurence Harvey, without reaching their level of fame.

*Terence Ivan Grant Morgan*, actor; born December 8 1921; died August 25 2005.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Tonino Delli Colli*

*Tonino Delli Colli*, who has died aged 81, was one of Italian cinema's most admired cinematographers. He introduced Pier Paolo Pasolini to the basics of cinematography when the writer made his directorial debut in 1961 with Accattone, and was director of photography on 10 of his subsequent films, including The Gospel According To Saint Matthew (1964) and Salò (1976), supervising a restoration of this last film at the end of his career.

*Antonio (Tonino) Delli Colli*, cinematographer, born November 20 1923; died August 17 2005.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Alexander Golitzen*

The art director *Alexander Golitzen*, who has died aged 97, could be considered the co-auteur of most of Universal Studios' major films for more than 30 years. Among the directors with whom he worked was Douglas Sirk, 13 of whose films he designed. These included three of Sirk's rich, ripe Technicolor melodramas: All That Heaven Allows (1955), Written On The Wind (1956) and Imitation Of Life (1959).

*Alexander Golitzen*, art director, born February 28 1908; died July 26 2005.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Classic Actor Li Wei Died at 86 (MonkeyPeaches Exclusive)*






Chinese actor *Li Wei* died in Shanghai August 21. *Li Wei* was born in 1919 with the birth name Li Zhiyuan. In 1938, 19 year old Li Wei joined the state-run Central Motion Picture Corporation and 2 years later he starred in Chang Kong Wan Li (Expansive Sky), a film about resisting the Japanese aggression.

In 1948 he played Zhang Zhichen in Xiao Cheng Zhi Chu (Spring in a Small Town), which has been praised as the best Chinese film of all time. In 1950, a year after the Chinese Communist Party took over the country, Li played a supporting role in Wo Zhe Yi Bei Zi (This Life of Mine), which recalls the history of China in the first half of the 20th century through the eyes of a Beijing policeman.

In 1963, he took the lead in Fei Da Hua (Flying Dagger Hua), a very rare martial-film made in the mainland China during the 1960s. Like most filmmakers in the mainland China, Li was not able to play in any film during the Culture Revolution (1966 - 1976). From 1979 to 1990, Li starred in 12 movies, with all supporting roles except for Mei You Hang Biao De He Liu (The River without Navigation Marks), which heavily criticizes the Culture Revolution. In 1990, Li Wei played a supporting role in director Zhang Yimou's Ju Dou, which was his last film.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actor Guo Zhenqing Died at 78 (MonkeyPeaches Exclusive)*





He is basically unknown to the world outside the mainland China but in his home country, the older generations remember him as “Li Xiangyang”, a brave and smart guerrilla leader he played in Ping Yuan You Ji Dui (Guerilla fighters of the Field), which was released 50 years ago.

*Guo Zhenqing* was born in Tianjin City in 1927. At 17, he began working on street cars as a ticket seller. After the communist troops took his city 5 years later, Li was sent to a cadre school. Upon graduation, he was sent to the troupe run the city’s labor union.

In 1952, Guo played a longshoreman in Liu Hao Men (Gate No. 6). In the next three decades, he was involved in the making of dozen films. Because of his looking, the roles offered to him were either members of the working class or communist cadres. *Guo Zhenqing* died two days ago in his hometown Tianjin.

*Article released on the 25th of August*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actor Fu Biao Died at 42 (MonkeyPeaches Exclusive)*





He rarely took leads in movies but dozens of small roles he played on the big and the small screen made him a very well known comedian in China. *Fu Biao* was born in 1963 in a military compound in Beijing.

He attended Beijing Film Academy and worked for two troupes after graduation. His first movie deal was playing a small role in director Zhang Yimou’s Shanghai Triad. In 1997, he played another small roll in director Feng Xiaogang’s comedy The Dream Factory, which brought him instant fame.

In the next seven years, he continuously to play small but noticeably roles in such film as Mei Wan Mei Liao, A Sign, Big Shot's Funeral, Happy Times, Cell Phone and A World Without Thieves, all by Feng Xiaogang except Happy Times, which was directed by *Zhang Yimou*. *Fu Biao* received liver transplant twice but still died from liver canner this morning in Beijing.

*Dated release August 30th.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Recent Passings...*

Much thanks to *Guardian Unlimited Films  * for the listing of those, who have left their mark, in their respective industry.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bluesman R.L. Burnside Dies at 78*

*R.L. Burnside*, one of the last, great Mississippi bluesmen, whose raw, country blues was discovered late in his life, has died. He was 78.

*Burnside* died Thursday morning at the St. Francis Hospital in Memphis, Tenn. His health had been declining for some time, said *Matthew Johnson*, owner of *Burnside's* record label,* Fat Possum*.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Voivod guitarist Denis D'Amour, 45, dies*

Voivod guitarist *Denis D'Amour*, better-known to fans as Piggy, died August 26 at a Montreal hospital after a battle with colon cancer. He was 45. 

Although fans focused mainly on *Voivod'*s futuristic lyrics, *D'Amour*'s complex, jazzy guitar work fueled the band musically.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Chief Justice Rehnquist Dies at His Home*

Chief Justice *William H. Rehnquist* died Saturday evening of cancer, ending a 33-year Supreme Court career during which he oversaw the court's conservative shift, presided over an impeachment trial and helped decide a presidential election. His death creates a rare second vacancy on the nation's highest court. 

*Rehnquist*, 80, was surrounded by his three children when he died at his home in suburban Arlington. His wife died in 1991.

*In Remembrance*.      

A quote from *John Fitzgerald Kennedy*:_As we express our gratitude, we must never forget that the highest appreciation is not to utter words, but to live by them_.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Bob Denver, Gilligan of _Gilligan's Island_, has died at age 70. 
http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/09/06/denver.obit.ap/index.html


----------



## Jamdin

Goodnight, Bob Denver


----------



## Jonas Grumby

To reach the port of heaven,
we must sail sometimes with the wind and sometimes against it,
but we must sail, and not drift nor lie at anchor.
---Oliver Wendell Holmes

Just chart your course by the first star of morning little buddy, the skipper will guide you home...


----------



## Truth Seeker

Rest well...and thank you for the years of laughter and joy.


----------



## lrsach01

Everyone's "Little Buddy"

God bless.


----------



## Hand of Evil

I really liked him as the Maynard Krebs character.      The Little Buddy will be missed.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former TNG Writer/Producer Herbert J. Wright Passes Away at Age 58*

Writer/producer *Herbert J. Wright*, who helped bring_ STAR TREK: THE NEXT GENERATION_ to life in 1987 and was responsible for the creation of the Ferengi, passed away on Wednesday, August 24, of natural causes.


*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Versatile Musician Gatemouth Brown Dies*

*Clarence * "Gatemouth" *Brown*, the singer and guitarist who built a 50-year career playing blues, country, jazz and Cajun music, died Saturday in his hometown of Orange, Texas, where he had gone to escape Hurricane Katrina. He was 81.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Michael Sheard*

The actor *Michael Sheard*, who has died of cancer aged 65, will be remembered by younger viewers as the abrasive and terrifying Latin teacher_ Maurice Bronson_ from the TV series_ Grange Hill_, which was set in a London comprehensive. His stern countenance, barked orders and ill-fitting toupee made him a television icon in the programme between 1985 and 1989.

*Michael Lawson Sheard*, actor, born June 18 1940; died August 31 2005.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Jamdin

Oscar-winning director, Robert Wise, died on Wednesday, September 14, 2005. He turned 91 on Sunday, September 11, 2005. Wise's body of work includes _The Day The Earth Stood Still_, _The Andromeda Strain_ and _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_.

Goodnight, Robert Wise


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cinematographer Guy Green Dies at Age 91*

*Guy Green*, who won an Academy Award for cinematography for the 1946 film "Great Expectations," died Thursday of heart and kidney failure at his Beverly Hills home. He was 91.

*Green*, who also directed more than two dozen films, lapsed into a coma about 10 hours before his death, his wife of 57 years,* Josephine Green*, told The Associated Press on Thursday night. 

"He was a gentleman in every sense of the word," his wife said. "There's not many around anymore. He was a man of integrity. Complete integrity. I've never known him otherwise."

 *In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Songwriter Joel Hirschhorn Dies at 67*

*Joel Hirschhorn*, who shared two Academy Awards for theme songs in "The Poseidon Adventure" and "The Towering Inferno," has died. He was 67.

*Hirschhorn*, of Agoura Hills, died Sunday of a heart attack at Los Robles Hospital and Medical Center in Thousand Oaks, his wife, documentary producer *Jennifer Carter Hirschhorn*, said Monday. He had broken his shoulder in a fall Friday night, she said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Film actress Constance Moore dies*

Actress *Constance Moore*, star of several Hollywood films during the 1930s and 1940s, has died aged 84. 

*Moore* died of heart failure at her Los Angeles home after a long illness, her son *Michael Maschio * said. 

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sid Luft*

At the teary end of* George Cukor's *_ A Star is Born _ (1954), *Judy Garland*, as Vicki Lester, the star with the self-destructive, alcoholic husband (*James Mason*), famously announces, "Hello everybody - this is - Mrs Norman Maine." There was a time when *Garland * could have proudly announced, "This is Mrs Sidney Luft." *Sid Luft*, who has died aged 89, was *Garland*'s third husband and manager, and the producer of _A Star is Born_, her remarkable comeback picture.

· *Michael Sidney Luft*, film producer, born November 2 1915; died September 15 2005.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Mary Dees*

In 1937, during the filming of* Metro-Goldwyn*-*Mayer*'s _Saratoga_, with *Jean Harlow* and *Clark Gable*, the platinum blonde star died - and it was assumed that the movie would be shelved. But *MGM'*s *Louis B Mayer* and *Irving Thalberg* had other plans. *Harlow*'s stand-in had been *Mary Dees*, and it was *Dees*, who has died aged 93, who for four minutes filled in for the star, back to the camera or wearing a floppy hat. *Dees* had a higher voice than *Harlow*, so another actor voiced the character. But _Saratoga_ went on to be one of the biggest films of 1937, and arguably one of *Harlow*'s best screen outings.

· *Mary Ella Dees*, actor, born September 1 1911; died August 4 2005.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Motown singer/songwriter Willie Hutch dies*

Veteran singer-songwriter-producer *Willie Hutch*, who helped compose several hits for the *Jackson 5*, died Monday of undisclosed causes in Dallas. He was 59. 

Best known for his work at *Motown*, his association with the label began in 1970 when record producer *Hal Davis * asked *Hutch* to help complete a song for the *Jackson 5*. "I'll Be There" became a hit for the group as did Hutch's subsequent collaborations with the quintet: "Got to Be There" and "Never Can Say Goodbye."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Death on the Nile producer dies*

*Lord Brabourne*, producer of such films as _Murder on the Orient Express_, _Death on the Nile_ and _A Passage to India_, has died at the age of 80. 

He passed away peacefully at his Kent home with his wife *Countess Mountbatten of Burma * and their six children at his side, according to a spokeswoman.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Little Rascals' Actor Thomas Bond Dies*

*Thomas Ross Bond*, who played Butch the bully in the "Our Gang" and "The Little Rascals" serials of the 1930s, has died. He was 79.

Bond died Saturday of complications from heart disease at Northridge Hospital, said his manager, *Frank Marks*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Henry

*Would you believe... 82 years of age?*

Don Adams, who played Maxwell Smart in NBC's TV series, "Get Smart", passed away of a lung infection. He was 82.

Adams (born Donald James Yarmy) passed away late Sunday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, his friend Bruce Tufeld said Monday.


----------



## Del

Henry said:
			
		

> Don Adams, who played Maxwell Smart in NBC's TV series, "Get Smart", passed away of a lung infection. He was 82.
> 
> Adams (born Donald James Yarmy) passed away late Sunday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, his friend Bruce Tufeld said Monday.




I might add that he was the voice of Inspector Gadget, a show I loved as a kid.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Author Helen Cresswell dies at 71*

Award-winning author *Helen Cresswell* has died at the age of 71. 

The writer died at her home in Eakring, in Nottinghamshire, on Monday night. She had been suffering from cancer for some time. 

*Ms Cresswell* was best-known for her children's book _Lizzie Dripping_, about a girl and her witch friend, which was later made into a* BBC * TV series.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## lrsach01

Del said:
			
		

> I might add that he was the voice of Inspector Gadget, a show I loved as a kid.




Even better for an old kid like me, he was the voice of Tennessee Tuxedo. A masterful penguin who was always trying to escape the zoo. Looks like he finally got out...God Speed, Don


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Federal Judge Constance Baker Motley Dies*





Federal Judge *Constance Baker Motley*, who as a young lawyer represented *Martin Luther King Jr*. and played a pivotal role in the nation's civil rights struggle, has died. She was 84. 

*Motley* died of congestive heart failure at NYU Downtown Hospital on Wednesday morning, according to her son, *Joel Motley III*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Playwright August Wilson Dies of Cancer*

Playwright *August Wilson*, whose epic 10-play cycle chronicling the black experience in 20th-century America included such landmark dramas as "Fences" and "Ma Rainey's Black Bottom," died Sunday of liver cancer, a family spokeswoman said. He was 60.

Wilson died at Swedish Medical Center in Seattle, surrounded by his family, said *Dena Levitin,* Wilson's personal assistant. The playwright had disclosed in late August that his illness was inoperable and he had only a few months to live. 

"We've lost a great writer, I think the greatest writer that our generation has seen and I've lost a dear, dear friend and collaborator," said *Kenny Leon*, who directed the Broadway production of "Gem of the Ocean" as well as *Wilson*'s most recent play, "Radio Golf," which just concluded a run in Los Angeles.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'The Wiz' Actor Nipsey Russell Dies at 80*

*Nipsey Russell*, who played the_ Tin Man _ alongside *Diana Ross * and* Michael Jackson* in "The Wiz" as part of a decades-long career in stage, television and film, has died. He was 80.

The actor, who had been suffering from cancer, died Sunday afternoon at Lenox Hill Hospital, said his longtime manager* Joseph Rapp*. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Comedy legend Ronnie Barker dies*

British TV comedy actor *Ronnie Barker*, who starred in_ Porridge _ and _The Two Ronnies_, has died aged 76. 

One of the most loved and respected comedy performers of his generation, he was best known as one half of a double act with* Ronnie Corbett*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Emmy-Winning 'Muppets' Writer Dies*

*Jerry Juhl*, an Emmy-winning writer for "The Muppet Show" died on Sept. 27 at the age of 67. 

The *Jim Henson * employee, collaborator and friend passed away at a hospital in San Francisco after a battle with cancer.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*DS9's Ferengi Leck Passes Away*

"Star Trek: Deep Space Nine" and "Star Trek: Voyager" will be without _Ferengi Leck _ and _Vrelk_, the Malon after actor, singer and songwriter *Hamilton Camp* suffered a heart attack on Sunday, October 2, according to *Trek Today*. 

*Camp* was 71.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Veteran Comic Louis Nye Dies at 92*

Comedian *Louis Nye*, who created a national catchphrase belting out "Hi, ho, Steverino!" as one of the players on Steve Allen's groundbreaking 1950s TV show, has died. He was 92. 

*Nye* died Sunday at his home in Los Angeles after a long battle with lung cancer, his son, *Peter Nye*, told *The Associated Press * on Monday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Cthulhudrew

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Nipsey Russell*, who played the_ Tin Man _ alongside *Diana Ross * and* Michael Jackson* in "The Wiz" as part of a decades-long career in stage, television and film, has died. He was 80.




Wow- I am truly, truly sorry to hear this, and even sorrier that I almost missed it. Nipsy was a great and woefully underrealized talent (IMO). He will be missed.


----------



## devilish

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> "Star Trek: Deep Space Nine" and "Star Trek: Voyager" will be without _Ferengi Leck _ and _Vrelk_, the Malon after actor, singer and songwriter *Hamilton Camp* suffered a heart attack on Sunday, October 2, according to *Trek Today*.
> 
> *Camp* was 71.
> 
> *In Remembrance.*




In addition, Hamilton Camp did some voices for Baldur's Gate.  He voiced
2 monks at Candlekeep (Cadderly and Tethoril, who rescued you from the dungeon)
and Aldeth Sashenstar, who was the rich merchant fighting with the druids.
You were able to either help the druids or the hunters and change the plot a bit.

-D


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Italian Director Sergio Citti Dies*

*Sergio Citti*, an Italian director and writer best known for his work with the late Pier *Paolo Pasolini*, died in a hospital near Rome on Tuesday, health officials said. He was 72. 

*Citti* died of cardiac problems in the Grassi hospital in Ostia, a coastal town a few kilometers (miles) from Rome where he lived, the local health authority said in a statement. He had been hospitalized last week following a heart attack.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Hollywood Writer Devery Freeman Dies at 92*

*Devery Freeman*, a screen writer who helped create the *Writers Guild of America* and also wrote for such TV series as "The Thin Man,'' has died. He was 92. 

*Freeman*, who had been ill since having open heart surgery in March, died Friday evening in Los Angeles, according to a statement on the guild's Web site.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Warrior Poet

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Clarence * "Gatemouth" *Brown*





			
				Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Playwright August Wilson*



I hadn't checked this thread in a while, and just now saw these.   

I didn't realize they were gone.  Rest well, and thanks for all the hard work, the art.   

Warrior Poet


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Songwriter Baker Knight Dies at 72*

Prolific songwriter *Baker Knight*, whose hits were recorded by stars ranging from *Elvis Presley* to *Ricky Nelson*, *Paul McCartney*, *Frank Sinatra* and *Dean Martin*, has died at age 72. 

From the 1950s to the 1970s, *Knight* wrote almost 1,000 songs. More than 40 singers recorded his tunes, which include the 1970 *Presley* hit "The Wonder of You" and *Martin*'s "Somewhere There's a Someone" and "That Old Time Feelin'." *Nelson * and *McCartney* sang the same *Knight* hit, "Lonesome Town," decades apart.

*Perry Como*, *Jerry Lee Lewis*, *Sammy Davis Jr*. and *Mickey Gilley * also recorded some of *Knight*'s songs.

Born *Thomas Baker Knight Jr*., he died Wednesday of natural causes at his home in Birmingham, according to his daughter, *Tuesday Knight*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Particle_Man

*last of the winged monkeys flies back to oz...*

Sig Frolich, last surviving actor to play a winged monkey in The Wizard of Oz, has died at the age of 97.  Last of the 13 actors to play the monkeys.  He was the one that snatched Toto.  Was also in This Time for Keeps (1942).  Saved Mickey Rooney's life once.  Died Sept. 30, but I don't think it is up here yet.

I wonder if any of the munchkins are left?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

*Ex-'SNL' player Charles Rocket a suicide*

Charles Rocket, a comedian and actor who appeared on "Saturday Night Live" and had roles in a variety of movies and television series, committed suicide, the state medical examiner has ruled.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/10/17/comedian.suicide.ap/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jazz veteran Shirley Horn dies at 71*

*Shirley Horn*,the Grammy-winning jazz vocalist and pianist known for her intimate, whispery vocals and top-drawer piano playing, died Thursday (October 20) at Gladys Spellman Nursing Home in Cheverly, Md., after an extended battle with diabetes. She was 71.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Porky' from 'Our Gang' dead at 71*

*Gordon Lee*, the chubby child actor who played *Spanky McFarland*'s little brother, "Porky," in "Little Rascals" comedies, has died. He was 71.

*Lee* died Sunday in a Minneapolis nursing home after battling lung and brain cancer, said *Janice McClain*, his partner of 13 years.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*European dance act singer "Captain Jack" dies at 43*

Cuban-born dance music artist *Franky Gee*, better-known to his European fans as "Captain Jack," has died of a brain hemorrhage while in Spain, German media reported on Saturday. He was 43.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## kingpaul

*Civil Rights Pioneer Rosa Parks, 92, Dies*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2C4I...ews&ran=18156&passqi=&feed=ap&more=&section=1


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

William Hootkins, who played Jek Porkins(Red 6) in Star Wars: A New Hope, died of cancer on Sunday.

http://www.whatsonstage.com/dl/page.php?page=greenroom&story=E8821130151838


----------



## Truth Seeker

At a celebration in her honor that same year, she said: 


"I am leaving this legacy to all of you ... to bring peace, justice, equality, love and a fulfillment of what our lives should be. Without vision, the people will perish, and without courage and inspiration, dreams will die - the dream of freedom and peace." ​




*In Remembrance*       




			
				kingpaul said:
			
		

> http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2C4I...ews&ran=18156&passqi=&feed=ap&more=&section=1


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Voice of Jolly Green Giant Dies at 80*

*Elmer "Len" Dresslar Jr*., who extolled generations of TV watchers to eat their vegetables as the booming voice of the_ Jolly Green Giant_, has died. He was 80.

Dresslar died Oct. 16 of cancer, according to daughter *Teri Bennett*.

*In Remembrance*      
*"Ho, Ho, Ho, Green Giant!"​*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Producer Adams dies at 52*

Movie producer *Tony Adams*, who worked on many films by *Blake Edwards*, including 10, six of the _Pink Panther _ movies and _Victor/Victoria_, has died of a stroke. He was 52.

*Adams* died at the weekend at Beth Israel Hospital in New York City, said *Peter Cromarty*, a spokesman for the producer.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Wolf Rilla*

*Wolf Rilla*, who has died at the age of 85, accurately defined himself as a writer, filmmaker and television maker. He published six novels, directed 24 movies, notably _Village of the Damned_ (1962), and was active in television from the brave days when the BBC's pioneer service was resuming at Alexandra Palace in 1946, after a wartime closedown of six and a half years.

*Wolf Rilla*, writer, film and television programme maker and hotelier, born March 16 1920; died October 19 2005.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Ghostwind

*Artist Keith Parkinson passes away*

From the Dark Sword Miniatures website: http://www.darkswordminiatures.com/



> In Memorandum: Keith Arlin Parkinson October 22, 1958 - October 26, 2005
> 
> *October 27th, 2005 Update: The fantasy art world, family and friends have lost one of the all time greats - Mr. Keith Arlin Parkinson.* Keith's wife Donna has informed us that shortly after 4:00pm PST on Wednesday October 26th Keith peacefully passed away, surrounded by his loving family. Keith had been battling Leukemia for the past 16 months. Keith fought the good fight every step of the way and at one point he had it beat. At that point, we all thought he was in the clear and we were even talking about him attending Gen Con Indy 2006 to build up his immune system with all the lovely sights and smells that tend to rear up at Gen Con. But it came back hard and in the end it was more than his body could handle.
> 
> I have just gotten off the phone with Larry Elmore and we are both simply at a loss. We had both been in touch with Keith throughout the entire process and the many ups and downs that the past 16 months have thrown his way. Keith was the youngest member of the "Fab Four" from the TSR Glory Years and was perhaps the most diverse with his many book covers and video game covers (Everquest was built around his artwork/vision). Keith was one sharp cat and simply just plain cool to talk with for hours with about a wide range of topics. Keith was such a trooper, he insisted on signing the Limited Edition Parkinson Masterworks Set # 2 boxes while in the hospital. There was a top secret piece we were working on that Keith really wanted to see produced in 2006 as a personal favor. We jumped on it early to lift his spirits (unknown to Keith) , but as fate would have it, Keith never did get to see Mr. Gringe Commander in its "fully sculpted Tom Meier glory" or the new Northwatch piece from Dave Summers...Until Wed October 26th sometime after 4:00 pm PST that is....So the next time it is appropriate, please lift your glasses and toast one of the all time greats and his most excellent family...




Keith will certainly be missed. He was a true inspiration to many people, including myself.


----------



## JoeGKushner

The industry will surely miss his talents.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Damnation! Of TSR's artists he was my favorite.

Rest in peace. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actress Slain in Gang-Related Shooting*

Teen actress *Tara Correa-McMullen*, who portrayed a former gang member in the TV show "Judging Amy," was shot to death amid gang violence, police said. 

Authorities in Inglewood, a suburb south of Los Angeles, said the actress was shot several times as she stood outside an apartment complex Oct. 21. Two men with her were wounded.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Michael Piller, STAR TREK: TNG, DS9, VOY, INSURRECTION Writer/Producer Dies at 57*





*TrekWeb * has learned that *Michael Piller* succumbed to a fight with cancer yesterday. He lost his long battle with an aggressive form of head and neck cancer at 4:51 AM at his home in Los Angeles. He was 57. He is survived by his wife* Sandra*, daughter *Brent * and son *Shawn*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Conductor Skitch Henderson Dies at Age 87*

*Skitch Henderson*, the Grammy-winning conductor who lent his musical expertise to *Frank Sinatra* and *Bing Crosby* before founding the New York Pops and becoming the first "Tonight Show" bandleader, died Tuesday. He was 87.

*Henderson* died at his home in New Milford of natural causes, said *Barbara Burnside*, director of marketing and public relations at New Milford Hospital.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Archers star Wimbush dies at 81*

Actress *Mary Wimbush*, who played _Julia Pargetter-Carmichael _ on _The Archers_ for 13 years, has died at the age of 81. 

*Wimbush*, a familiar voice on *BBC* radio for more than 60 years, died at the* BBC's * Birmingham studios shortly after finishing recording on Monday night.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Toronto-born actor Lloyd Bochner dies at 81*

Actor *Lloyd Bochner*, best known for his roles as _Cecil Colby _ on TV's *Dynasty* and in the classic "To Serve Man" episode of The_ Twilight Zone_, has died. He was 81. *Passed away on Saturday pass*

*Bochner* died of cancer at his Santa Monica home on Oct. 29, family members said Tuesday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Rock drummer killed in auto accident*

*John "Beatz" Holohan*, drummer for Long Island, N.Y. rock band *Bayside*, died Monday after an auto accident in Cheyenne, Wyoming. He was 31. 

Several other members of the band and crew were also hospitalized after their tour van hit a patch of ice on the highway and flipped over. The band was en route to Salt Lake City as part of its Never Sleep Again tour with *Hawthorne Heights, Silverstein and Aiden*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'French Lieutenant's Woman' author dies*

British novelist *John Fowles*, author of "The French Lieutenant's Woman" and "The Magus," has died at the age of 79, his publisher said on Monday. 

"He died at the weekend. He had been ill for some time," said a spokeswoman at his publishers, *Jonathan Cape*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Have I Got News For You man dies*

TV comedy producer *Harry Thompson*, one of the creators of _Have I Got News For You,_ has died at the age of 45. 

His other successes included _They Think It's All Over_, _Harry Enfield and Chums_, _Monkey Dust and The 11 O'clock Show_. 

He also wrote biographies of Peter Cook and Herge, the creator of Tintin. His first novel, _This Thing of Darkness_, was longlisted for the Booker Prize. 

*Mr Thompson* was diagnosed with inoperable lung cancer in April and was being treated at a London hospital.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sheree North dies aged 72*

*Sheree North*, the film, TV and stage actor whose career spanned five decades, has died, aged 72. Having begun her career as a substitute blonde bombshell for the unreliable *Marilyn Monroe* Los Angeles, she went on to develop a memorable line in quirky character roles.

*North* died at a Los Angeles hospital on Friday, following complcations after surgery.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Minako Honda Dies*

*Minako Honda*, known best known for her portrayal of the role of "Kim" in _Miss Saigon_, but also known for several anime theme songs and a Japanese pop-music career, died on Sunday morning of acute myelocytic leukemia at a Tokyo hospital. She was 38.

* In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Geoffrey Keen*

Best known in films as a rather glum, small-part player, *Geoffrey Keen*, who has died aged 89, was a much underestimated character actor. He also rather underestimated himself. "Most of the stuff I do is rubbish," he would say, "but it's a very exciting thing to get a mediocre part and give it a third dimension - to make a character a real chap instead of being cardboard." 

This he did regularly on stage, television and in more than 100 films, including _Doctor in the House_ (1954), _Genevieve_ (1966), _Born Free _ (1966) and six of the _James Bond _ movies - in which he was the secret agent's _Whitehall _ boss,_ Sir Frederick Gray_, known only (like his real-life counterpart) as "M".

*Geoffrey Keen*, actor, born August 21 1916; died November 3 2005.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Templetroll

http://entertainment.tv.yahoo.com/entnews/va/20051111/113170788200.html

Hollywood Arab film director Moustapha Akkad has died in hospital from wounds sustained in this week's hotel bomb attacks in Jordan.  He had produced the "Halloween" series and directed "The Message" and "Lion of the Desert".


----------



## kingpaul

*Management Guru Peter Drucker, 95, Dies*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2J4K...D8DQJPGG0&qcat=finance&passqi=&top=1&ran=6493


----------



## Cevalic

*Eddie Guerrero, 38*

http://www.top-rope.com/trc.php?id=news/headlines/133910799.html

By far one of the most amazing wrestlers I've ever seen.  He will be missed...


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Hiro Takahashi Dies (2005-11-12 16:28:42)*

Musician *Hiro Takahashi* dies on November 4th of multiple organ failure due to complications arising from a tumor. He was 41. *Takahashi* is best known for theme music to _Bottle Fairy_, _Yu Yu Hakusho_, as well as a significant amount of insert and promotional music for_ Digimon_. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Von Ryan's author Westheimer dies*

Novelist *David Westheimer*, who drew on his experiences as a World War II prisoner of war to write _Von Ryan's Express_, has died in LA aged 88. 

The Texas-born former journalist died of heart failure at UCLA Medical Center on Tuesday, his son* Fred * announced.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*William Hootkins*

*William Hootkins*, who has died aged 57, was a Hollywood character actor, but what he was best known for was his impersonation of *Alfred Hitchcock* on the London stage. In 2003, he caused a sensation with his portrayal of the film director in *Terry Johnson's * *Hitchcock** Blonde * at the *Royal Court Theatre,* before transferring to the West End. He had a wonderful sense of humour and a booming voice that more than matched his gargantuan frame.


*Hootkins* studied *Hitchcock*'s every gesture and paid particular attention to getting his accent right. A planned repeat of the role on Broadway earlier this year was cancelled only after *Bill* was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in January.

*William 'Hoot' Hootkins*, actor, born July 5 1948; died October 23 2005

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'This Is Your Life' Host Edwards Dies*

Broadcasting pioneer *Ralph Edwards*, who spotlighted stars and ordinary people as host of the popular 1950s show "This Is Your Life," died Wednesday of heart failure. He was 92. 

*Edwards*, whose career as producer and host included "Truth or Consequences" and "People's Court," died in his sleep in his West Hollywood home, publicist *Justin Seremet * said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cult Movie Star Pamela Duncan Dies at 73*

*Pamela Duncan*, an actress who starred in the cult classic "Attack of the Crab Monsters" and later appeared in an Academy Award-nominated documentary, has died. She was 73. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Guitarist Link Wray Dies at 76*

Guitar master *Link Wray*, the father of the power chord in rock 'n' roll who inspired such legends as *Bruce Springsteen*,* David Bowie * and *Pete Townshend,* has died. He was 76.

*Wray* died Nov. 5 at his home in Copenhagen, his wife and son said on his Web site. No cause of death was given, but his family said his heart was "getting tired." He was buried Friday after a service at Copenhagen's Christian Church.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Italian film music Maestro Francesco de Masi 1930-2005*

On November 6th, the Italian Master *Francesco de Masi* died of cancer in his home at the age of 75 years. 

*De Masi* was an extremely prolific composer and arranger during the 1960s, nearly rivaling the output of his countryman Ennio Morricone. *De Masi* scored more than 200 films and TV shows during his career. His work is familiar to fans of Spaghetti Westerns, Giallos, Sword and Sandal epics and horror films, and his filmography includes such entertainments as for the Spaghetti Western lovers.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Veteran Actor Harold Stone, 92, Dies*

*Harold Stone*, a veteran character actor who worked with everyone from *Humphrey Bogart* to Jerry Lewis over a 40-year career in television and films, has died. He was 92. 

*Stone* died Friday of natural causes at the Motion Picture and Television Country House and Hospital in Los Angeles, his son *Michael* said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cartoonist Austin dies aged 70*

Cartoonist *David Austin*, who drew the daily front page sketch for the *Guardian * newspaper, has died aged 70. 

*Austin*, who had worked for the newspaper since 1987, had been suffering from stomach cancer. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Broadcaster Timpson dies aged 77*

Writer and broadcaster *John Timpson* has died at a hospital in Norfolk at the age of 77. 

*Timpson* was best known for his long career as a presenter on *BBC Radio * 4's Today programme, and a string of books on British heritage.

* In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Richard Cunha*

For those filmgoers who enjoy schlock 1950s horror movies, with their preposterous plots, tacky sets, hokey dialogue, hammy performances and inept editing, then the films of director *Richard Cunha*, who has died aged 84, are just the ticket. 

The fact that his six movies were made on shoestring budgets of around $65,000 with shooting schedules of less than a month, is, paradoxically, part of their cult appeal.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Singer-Songwriter Chris Whitley Dies*

*Chris Whitley*, a chameleon singer-songwriter who oscillated between roots rock 'n' roll, blues and alt-rock, has died. He was 45.

*Whitley* died Sunday of lung cancer in Houston, according to his record label, *Messenger Records.*

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Opera tenor James King dies at 80*

US opera singer *James King* has died at the age of 80. The Kansas-born tenor, whose powerful voice made him a popular leading man in operas around the world, died in Florida after suffering a heart attack. 

*King* rose to international prominence in 1961 singing the role of Cavaradossi in Puccini's Tosca at Florence's Teatro della Pergola.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## reveal

*Pat Morita, 'Karate Kid's' Mr. Miyagi, dies at 73*

 

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Actor Pat Morita, whose portrayal of the wise and dry-witted Mr. Miyagi in "The Karate Kid" earned him an Oscar nomination, has died. He was 73.

Morita died Thursday at his home in Las Vegas of natural causes, said his wife of 12 years, Evelyn. She said in a statement that her husband, who first rose to fame with a role on "Happy Days," had "dedicated his entire life to acting and comedy."

In 1984, he appeared in the role that would define his career and spawn countless affectionate imitations. As Kesuke Miyagi, the mentor to Ralph Macchio's "Daniel-san," he taught karate while trying to catch flies with chopsticks and offering such advice as "wax on, wax off" to guide Daniel through chores to improve his skills.

Morita said in a 1986 interview with The Associated Press he was billed as Noriyuki "Pat" Morita in the film because producer Jerry Weintraub wanted him to sound more ethnic. He said he used the billing because it was "the only name my parents gave me."

He lost the 1984 best supporting actor award to Haing S. Ngor, who appeared in "The Killing Fields."

For years, Morita played small and sometimes demeaning roles in such films as "Thoroughly Modern Millie" and TV series such as "The Odd Couple" and "Green Acres." His first breakthrough came with "Happy Days," and he followed with his own brief series, "Mr. T and Tina."

"The Karate Kid," led to three sequels, the last of which, 1994's "The Next Karate Kid," paired him with a young Hilary Swank.

Morita was prolific outside of the "Karate Kid" series as well, appearing in "Honeymoon in Vegas," "Spy Hard," "Even Cowgirls Get the Blues" and "The Center of the World." He also provided the voice for a character in the Disney movie "Mulan" in 1998.

Born in northern California on June 28, 1932, the son of migrant fruit pickers, Morita spent most of his early years in the hospital with spinal tuberculosis. He later recovered only to be sent to a Japanese-American internment camp in Arizona during World War II.

"One day I was an invalid," he recalled in a 1989 AP interview. "The next day I was public enemy No. 1 being escorted to an internment camp by an FBI agent wearing a piece."

After the war, Morita's family tried to repair their finances by operating a Sacramento restaurant. It was there that Morita first tried his comedy on patrons.

Because prospects for a Japanese-American standup comic seemed poor, Morita found steady work in computers at Aerojet General. But at age 30 he entered show business full time.

"Only in America could you get away with the kind of comedy I did," he commented. "If I tried it in Japan before the war, it would have been considered blasphemy, and I would have ended in leg irons. "

Morita was to be buried at Palm Green Valley Mortuary and Cemetery.

He is survived by his wife and three daughters from a previous marriage.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Rest Well Teacher...your lessons will not be forgotten.​      ​


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Takeo Yamashita Passes Away*

*Takeo Yamashita*, the composer of the music of the first_ Lupin III _ TV series, passed away at the age of 75 on November 21st. Cause of death was cerebral thrombosis.

*In Remembrance.  *


----------



## Truth Seeker

*George Best, soccer's first superstar, dies*

*George Best*, whose flamboyant life took him from the heights of sporting success at Manchester United to the depths of alcoholism, died on Friday aged 59.

The Northern Irishman, widely regarded as the only British footballer in the same league as *Pele, Diego Maradona* and *Johan Cruyff*, died in the London hospital where he had spent the final two months of his life, drifting in and out of consciousness.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Del

Aye, a lot of us ended up in Karate classes because of the Karate Kid movies. I trained for years which got the bullies off my back in my later days of highschool. This is very sad Morita is gone. He was such an enjoyable character.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Andes, Leading Man to Marilyn Monroe, Dies*

*Keith Andes*, a handsome actor who was *Marilyn Monroe*'s leading man in the 1952 film "Clash by Night," has died at the age of 85. 

*Andes*, who had suffered from bladder cancer and other ailments, was found dead Nov. 11 in his Santa Clarita home, said longtime friend *Marshall LaPlante*. The Los Angeles County coroner's office ruled the death a suicide by asphyxiation.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Member of a cappella quartet dies*

*Wilson* "Lit" *Waters, Jr.*, a member of the Grammy Award-winning *Fairfield Four * gospel group, has died at his Nashville home of cancer, family members said. He was 74. 

*Waters*, who died on Thursday, became a member of the black a cappella band in 1982. Founded in the early 1920s, the *Fairfield Four * launched its career in radio then broke up in the 1950s when radio formats changed.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## diaglo

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *George Best*, whose flamboyant life took him from the heights of sporting success at Manchester United to the depths of alcoholism, died on Friday aged 59.
> 
> The Northern Irishman, widely regarded as the only British footballer in the same league as *Pele, Diego Maradona* and *Johan Cruyff*, died in the London hospital where he had spent the final two months of his life, drifting in and out of consciousness.
> 
> *In Remembrance.*




 

my all time favorite footballer. not person. but footballer.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Constance Cummings*

*Constance Cummings*, who has died aged 95, was a Broadway chorus girl who met the English playwright *Benn Wolfe Levy* in Hollywood before the second world war and became one of the most accomplished film and stage actors on either side of the Atlantic.

*Constance Cummings Levy*, actor, born May 15 1910; died November 23 2005.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*The Shadows founder member dies*

The original drummer with pop group *The Shadows*, who played on hits such as Apache, has died aged 62. 

*Tony Meehan* was a founding member of the group, famous for backing* Sir Cliff Richard* and their own instrumental hits, from 1958 until 1961.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actress Jocelyn Brando Dies at 86*

Actress *Jocelyn Brando*, who appeared in more than a dozen films including two with her younger brother, *Marlon*, has died. She was 86. 

*Brando*, whose married surname was *Pennebaker*, died Sunday of natural causes at her Santa Monica home, said her son, *Martin Asinof * of Tillamook, Ore.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Stan Berenstain - co-creator and co-author of the Berenstain Bears books has passed away.  He was 82.  So... I suppose... a special thanks to Mr. Berenstain: one-half of the education-minded author team that taught me to read.  *sniffle*


----------



## DaveStebbins

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Stan Berenstain - co-creator and co-author of the Berenstain Bears books has passed away.  He was 82.  So... I suppose... a special thanks to Mr. Berenstain: one-half of the education-minded author team that taught me to read.  *sniffle*



Man, my daughter used to LOVE those books. We must have had a few dozen of them at one point. I'd read them to her all day long and she would never get tired of them. I think she used some of them to help teach herself to read when she was three.

 

-Dave


----------



## Elf Witch

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Stan Berenstain - co-creator and co-author of the Berenstain Bears books has passed away.  He was 82.  So... I suppose... a special thanks to Mr. Berenstain: one-half of the education-minded author team that taught me to read.  *sniffle*




My son loved the books. We had almost everyone. He will be missed.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Souichiro Kawabata Dies*

*Souichiro Kawabata*, manga-ka of _S60 Children_, passed away of cancer on November 22nd. He was 31. 

_S60 Children _ ended its run in the August 9 issue of *Evening Magazine Source.*

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actress Sperber Loses Breast Cancer Fight*







 "The memory of Wendie Jo is that of a walking inspiration," Hanks said in a statement. "She met the challenges of her illness with love, cheer, joy and altruism. We are going to miss her as surely as we are all better for knowing her."  ​
Actress *Wendie Jo Sperber*, who starred opposite *Tom Hanks * on TV's "Bosom Buddies" and who in his words became "a walking inspiration" after she contracted cancer, has died. She was in her 40s.

*Sperber* died at home Tuesday after an eight-year battle with breast cancer, publicist* Jo-Ann Geffen * said Wednesday. 

A Los Angeles native, *Sperber* appeared in dozens of television shows and movies, including all three "Back to the Future" films.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Hulk' Actor Jack Colvin Dies at 71*




Actor *Jack Colvin*, best known for his role as tabloid reporter_ Jack McGee _ in the 1970s television series "The Incredible Hulk," has died. He was 71.

*Colvin* died Thursday in North Hollywood of complications following a stroke, said his longtime friend, actress* Maaren Edvard*, an instructor and administrator at *Michael Chekhov Studio USA West*, which was founded by *Colvin*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Saw producer dies at 42*

*Gregg Hoffman*, the* Twisted Pictures * partner and producer and a key creative force behind the _Saw _ horror franchise, died in Los Angeles on Sunday. He was 42.

According to a statement from *Lions Gate Entertainment*, the distributor of his latest projects, *Hoffman* had been admitted to Hollywood Presbyterian Hospital after complaining of neck pain and died of natural causes. An autopsy is pending.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Mark CMG

Updated.

Oh, and -

Herbert L. Strock 30 November


If only for that notorius horror invention/flop The Crawling Hand (but, really, for a lot more schlock than just that and some great productions, too!)


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actress Jean Parker Dies at 90*

*Jean Parker*, the lovely brunette star of "Sequoia," "Little Women," "The Ghost Goes West" and other hit films of the 1930s and '40s, has died. She was 90.

*Parker* died Nov. 30 of complications from a stroke at the Motion Picture and Television Country House and Hospital, her son, *Robert Hanks*, told the *Los Angeles Times * on Friday. He said she had lived at the retirement home since 1998.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Templetroll

Former Sen. Eugene McCarthy dies

http://www.cnn.com/2005/POLITICS/12/10/mccarthy.obit.ap.ap/


----------



## Templetroll

Richard Pryor reported dead of a heart attack.


----------



## Jamdin

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Richard Pryor reported dead of a heart attack.




Yes, sadly, he is dead. From http://news.yahoo.com/ :

LOS ANGELES - Richard Pryor, the caustic yet perceptive actor-comedian who lived dangerously close to the edge both on stage and off, has died, his ex-wife said Saturday. He was 65. 

Pryor died of a heart attack at his home in the San Fernando Valley sometime late Friday or early Saturday, Flyn Pryor said.


----------



## Dungannon

Just saw the news about Pryor.  He was one of my favorite comedians.  My first "real" date was going to see "The Toy".


----------



## Fast Learner

Sci-Fi author *Robert Sheckley* has passed away.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Richard Pryor*





 "He was the Charlie Parker of comedy, a master of telling the truth that influenced every comedian that came after him," Jones said in a statement. "The legacy that he leaves will forever be with us." ​

Good Night...Jo Jo Dancer.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

J. N. Williamson (1932-2005)

Gerald Neal Williamson, who wrote horror as J. N. Williamson and Julian Shock, died Thursday, December 8, 2005 at the Riverwalk Village nursing home near Indianapolis. 

Williamson was a prolific writer in the 1980s and early '90s, with over 40 novels and over 150 short stores. Several collections of his short story were published and he edited the Masques series of anthologies. The last of the series, _Darker Masques_, was published in 2002. In 2003 he received a Lifetime Achievement Award from the Horror Writers of America.

In addition to his fiction, Williamson was appreciated for the assistance he gave to young writers and for editing _How to Write Tales of Horror, Fantasy and Science Fiction_.

He was 77 years old. 

http://sfwa.org/news/jnwilliamson.htm


----------



## Warrior Poet

Flights of angels sing thee to they rest, Mr. Pryor.

 

Thanks for all the laughs.  The afterlife just got funnier.  Rest in peace.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Popular Bollywood producer dies*

Veteran film-maker *Ramanand Sagar*, who produced one of India's most popular TV series, has died in the city of Mumbai (Bombay) aged 87 after an illness. 
*Sagar* was noted for producing_ Ramayana_, a TV series on the Hindu epic. 

After starting out as a film technician in Mumbai - home to Bollywood - he went on to become a prolific film-maker. 

"All of us are born in this world, bring our deaths with us and no-one can stop it. His life came to an end and has left us," his son* Prem Sagar * said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sex, Lies and Videotape producer dies, aged 49*

Producer *Robert F Newmyer*, whose credits on Sex, Lies and Videotape, Training Day and the Santa Clause films  demonstrated his talent for straddling the worlds of studio and independent pictures, has died. He was 49.

He had been on location in Toronto, supervising the production on a new FBI thriller called _Breach,_ when he suffered a heart attack brought on by asthma while working out at a gym.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Mark CMG

Adrian Biddle 7 December


----------



## DMH

John Spencer- Leo on West Wing

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/12/16/spencer.obit.ap/index.html

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- John Spencer, who played a dedicated politico on "The West Wing" who survived a serious illness to run for vice president, died of a heart attack Friday, his publicist said.

Spencer, 58, died at a Los Angeles hospital, said publicist Ron Hofmann. He would have been 59 next week.

Spencer played Leo McGarry, the chief of staff to President Jeb Bartlet (Martin Sheen) through the first few seasons of the NBC series. In a sad parallel to life, his character suffered a heart attack that forced him to give up his White House job.

The character recovered and was picked as a running mate for Democratic presidential contender Matt Santos, played by Jimmy Smits; the campaign has been a central theme this season for the drama.

Spencer, who also starred on "L.A. Law" as attorney Tommy Mullaney, received an Emmy Award for his performance on "The West Wing" in 2002 and was nominated four other times for the drama.

The actor mirrored his character in several ways: both were recovering alcoholics and both, Spencer once said, were driven.

"Like Leo, I've always been a workaholic, too," he told The Associated Press in a 2000 interview. "Through good times and bad, acting has been my escape, my joy, my nourishment. The drug for me, even better than alcohol, was acting."

Spencer grew up in Paterson, New Jersey, the son of blue-collar parents. With his enrollment at the Professional Children's School in Manhattan, he was sharing classes with the likes of Liza Minnelli and budding violinist Pinchas Zukerman.

As a teenager, Spencer landed a recurring role on "The Patty Duke Show" as the boyfriend of English twin Cathy. Stage and film work followed. Then his big break: playing Harrison Ford's detective sidekick in the 1990 courtroom thriller "Presumed Innocent." That role led to his hiring for the final four years of "L.A. Law."


----------



## Mark CMG

I find the loss of John Spencer  particularly sad.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Not a celebrity, really, but noteworthy:

Vincent "the Chin" Gigante dead at age 77

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/1220obit-gigante20.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vincent_Gigante


----------



## Truth Seeker

*U.K. SF Author Bulmer Is Dead*

SF writer Kenneth Bulmer, who published scores of books under at least 22 pseudonyms, died on Dec. 16 following an extended illness, the* Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America Web * site reported. He was 84.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Roswell 'Saucer' Man Dies*

*Army Lt. Walter Haut*, who issued a news release in 1947 that said a flying saucer landed in Roswell, N.M., died there on Dec. 15, his daughter, *Julie Shuster*, told the *Associated Press*. He was 83.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Annette Stroyberg*

Despite her previous or subsequent existences, *Annette Stroyberg*, who has died of cancer aged 69, was always known as the sensuous blonde model who replaced *Brigitte Bardot* as director *Roger Vadim*'s second wife - and whom he tried unsuccessfully to turn into another BB.

*Vadim* and the Danish-born *Stroyberg* met during the filming of his first and most famous feature, _And God Created Woman _ (1956), the movie which began_ Bardotlatry_. But when *Brigitte* began an affair with her young co-star *Jean-Louis Trintignant*, *Vadim* moved in with *Stroyberg*, who gave birth to their daughter* Nadine * in 1957, on the day after he divorced *Bardot.* Then *Vadim* created *Stroyberg*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## kingpaul

*Famed Explorer Norman Vaughan Dies at 100*

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_2HG7...D8EMA5E82&qcat=usnews&passqi=&top=1&ran=14269


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Wonderful Life' Actress Brunetti Dies*

*Argentina Brunetti*, a character actress who played the worried wife of _Mr. Martini _ in the classic film "It's a Wonderful Life," has died. She was 98.

*Brunetti* died in her sleep Tuesday in Rome, said *Ben Ohmart*, whose Boalsburg, Pa.,-based publishing house, *BearManor Media*, released *Brunetti*'s autobiography. She had moved to Rome last year to live with her son, *Mario*, and his family, he said.

*In Remembrance.*

        

Thank you....for a wonderful movie.


----------



## reveal

* Character actor Vincent Schiavelli dead*

Succumbed to lung cancer at age 57. 

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/Movies/12/26/obit.schiavelli.ap/index.html


----------



## Templetroll

Michael Vale,  the actor best known for his portrayal of a sleepy-eyed Dunkin' Donuts baker who said "Time to make the donuts," has died, his family said on Tuesday. He was 83 years old. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051228/ap_en_tv/obit_vale


----------

